# Beztēma >  ko daram ar kaspich?

## ansius

tā kā šeit virmo daudz dažādu viedokļu par kaspich uzvedības modeļa adekvātumu šim forumam, mans piedāvājums demokrātiskā vidē ir balsojums. Varbūt tautai ir ko teikt   :: 

edit:

pēc apspriedes ar JDat papildus noteikumi:
**) poll 1 mēn, vai līdz 100tajam balsojumam. 
*) obligāts paskaidrojums apakšā kāpēc tāds balsojums.
*) useru balsojumi kam mazāk par 50 postiem, neskaitās*

mans balsojums - bans (uz 1 mēn), paskaidrojums - forums nav vieta kur publiski izgāzt savu žultii un personīgos apvainojumus, zināšanas nedod tiesības slikti uzvesties.

----------


## ROBERTTT

Brīdinājums, paskaidrojums - elementārai cieņai pret svešiem cilvēkiem ir jābūt!

----------


## moa

Īstenībā vietā būtu bans uz nedēļu apmēram. Tas ļautu atdzist, padarboties ko citu un iespējams arī izvērtēt savu agresīvu dabu.
Ja vēl tad uzskatīs, ka bans ir nepelnīts, nūuuu....
Vienīgi banojot vajag to ban reason noteikti kur fiksēt, savādāk atkal būs bļauastīšanās, ka redz personīgu antipātiju banots vai saiz kas vēl bijis ne tā.
Balsoju par brīdinājumu. Skaidrojums - mēnesis man liekas par šerpu pirmajai reizei.

----------


## Vikings

Hmm, bet kādēļ nekas netika apspriests ar mani kā trešo moderatoru? Hehe.

Esmu par lietu atstāšanu kā ir. Lai gan manāmi lecīgi teksti, tomēr parasti ne bez iemesla.Un tā arī vajag, citādi nevar. Savādāk forums pilns ar diletantiem, kuriem ne aizrādīt ne pamācīt, it kā visu māk, bet stabilizatoru ar 3 traņiem nevar sataisīt, kad šim aizrāda, sāk čīkstēt un pilnīgi svešās tēmās sūtīt moderatoriem ziņojumus, ka, redz te kāds kāda godu un cieņu aizskāris. Tā, lūk ļoti labi atfiltrējas kurš ir gatavs mācīties, kurš palīdzēt un kurš vienkārši jūtas kruts.
Ansius, vai tikai Tu neesi aizvainots?

P.S. Kā salīdzinājums - man pašam kretinējis, ka pēc kāda jautājuma meklēju 20min atbildi netā un to formulējis, bet ar to arī tēma beidzas, atbilžu tēmā vairāk nav. Ne tas vai atbilde derēja, ne tas vai problēma vairs nav aktuāla. 20 min dzīves izniekotas. Es kaut kā tam uzliku mīkto, bet, piemēram, kaspich pasaka ko domā par līdzīgu izgājienu autoriem.

----------


## tornislv

Es esmu iemācījies subj. ignorēt.

Man reiz geštaltterapijas kursos mācīja:
- Ej tu pa ielu un nāk pretī kaut kāds cilvēks (nav svarīgi, kas). Pienāk tev klāt un saka: - Tu esi muļķis!
Jautājums: - Vai tavas mentālās spējas šajā brīdī izmainījās? Protams, ka nē, tu taču nekļuvi dumjāks.
- Hmm. Labi, bet ko tad lai dara ar to cilvēku? Varbūt iesist, lai nemuld?
- Kāpēc? TEV taču nekas nenotika? Par ko tad viņam sist? (Nemaz jau nerunājot par to, ka sist nav labi karmai   ::   )

Tātad, kas šajā gadījumā ir zaudētājs? Tikai un vienīgi cilvēks, kas lamājas. Līdz ar to es aptaujā nepiedalīšos, man kaspich netraucē, un manas prāta spējas viņš neapdraud.   ::  

Un visbeidzot. Es labi zinu, ka forumā ir cilvēki, kas labāk par mani programmē, labāk pārzin MOSFET ierīces darbības principus, labāk rēķina Ntās kārtas filtrus. Nu un? Es arī šo to māku. Kas mani pazīst, neļaus samelot. Parasti dzīve visu pati saliek pa vietām. 

Peace! Pilnmēness tak` tikai 19jā. Iešu paasināt ilkņus...   ::

----------


## ezis666

Atstāt kā ir.Protams, viņš kasās pa daudz, bet kādam ir jāpakasās, citādi garlaicīgi man paliek lasīt  :: 
Ja kādam kas nepatīk, tad neņem galvā. Ja visu galvā ņems, tad smadzenēm vietas nepaliks  ::

----------


## Larisa

Ja visa kašķēšanās notiktu attiecīgajā topikā - kāpēc ne? Dažkārt pat interesanti palasīt.   ::  
Un vienam otram uzbrauciens nenāktu par ļaunu - esmu ievērojusi, ka te tādi jaunekļi uzrodas, kas stāvus taisās par izciliem spečukiem kļūt. Ar to, ka skolā fiziku nav mācījušies, pat lepojas. Pašiem netā vajadzīgo meklēt slinkums. Sacerējušies, ka forumā citi visu gatavu priekšā noliks, ne tikai pastāstīs, aiz kura gala lodāmurs turams. Un tad tūlīt pēc baložu modes "prootu, prootu, prootu!". Kauns nav nezināt, kauns ir spītīgi nevēlēties mācīties! Par vecbiedriem - būtu labi, ja tie sniegtu palīdzību jaunekļiem tikai tajā lauciņā, kurā paši pamatīgu pieredzi guvuši. Neminēšu nevienu personāliju, bet arī to esmu pamanījusi - dažam labam pāri par tūkstoti postu, no kuriem lielākā daļa patukša grafomānija un pa muļķībai gadās. Kāds brīnums, ja tādam piekasās? Bet vairāk savstarpējas cieņas vēlams gan šajā forumā.

----------


## heinrx

Atstāt kā ir-gribēju jau balsot par brīdinājumu,bet nu tādā gadījumā būtu bans,un tas šķiet vēl nav pelnīts.Kaut gan savaldīties viņam toč jāiemācās  ::

----------


## ivog

> Hmm, bet kādēļ nekas netika apspriests ar mani kā trešo moderatoru? Hehe.
> 
> Esmu par lietu atstāšanu kā ir. Lai gan manāmi lecīgi teksti, tomēr parasti ne bez iemesla.Un tā arī vajag, citādi nevar. Savādāk forums pilns ar diletantiem, kuriem ne aizrādīt ne pamācīt, it kā visu māk, bet stabilizatoru ar 3 traņiem nevar sataisīt, kad šim aizrāda, sāk čīkstēt un pilnīgi svešās tēmās sūtīt moderatoriem ziņojumus, ka, redz te kāds kāda godu un cieņu aizskāris. Tā, lūk ļoti labi atfiltrējas kurš ir gatavs mācīties, kurš palīdzēt un kurš vienkārši jūtas kruts.


 Piekrītu un uzskatu, ka vajag atstāt kā ir. Man personīgi Kaspich teksti nelikās aizvainojoši (vispār, lai mani aizvainotu, vajag pacensties, bet nu tas tā). Reāli Kaspich ir viens no retajiem šeit, kurš spēj iedot sakarīgu padomu (ko arī labrpāt dara), par ko visu cieņu.

----------


## arnis

Bezjeedziigi buutu rakstiit vienu un to pashu ntaas reizes, kas jau uzrakstiits un pateikts, kaa 100 citos topikos, taa arii sheit, taapeec pilniibaa pievienojos Larisas + Vikinga viedoklim
Nu, un ko noziimee Bans ? KO tas maina ? Manupraat neko ... Nu nevar demokraatiskaa videe ( C- Ansius ) banot cilveeku tikai par to, ka vinjam IR viedoklis ...

----------


## ansius

> Nu nevar demokraatiskaa videe ( C- Ansius ) banot cilveeku tikai par to, ka vinjam IR viedoklis ...


 nu pat demokrātiskā vidē par antisociālu uzvedību mēdz būt bans, piem. staigāsi apkārt lopā un uzmāksies citiem - atskurbtuve. piekrītu ka bans nav labs risinājums, un ja par brīdinājumiem izbalsotu kaspich tad neliktu 1 mēn. bet piem., nedēļas divas.




> Kaut gan savaldīties viņam toč jāiemācās


 ja kāds var ieteikt labāku metodi, tad lūdzu.... vienīgais kas man vēl nāk parātā ka vien posti būtu moderatoram jāapstiprina, bet tā jau būtu cenzūra, kas tomēr skaitas nedemokrātiski...

----------


## arnis

> Nu nevar demokraatiskaa videe ( C- Ansius ) banot cilveeku tikai par to, ka vinjam IR viedoklis ...
> 
> 
>  nu pat demokrātiskā vidē par antisociālu uzvedību mēdz būt bans, piem. staigāsi apkārt lopā un uzmāksies citiem - atskurbtuve. piekrītu ka bans nav labs risinājums, un ja par brīdinājumiem izbalsotu kaspich tad neliktu 1 mēn. bet piem., nedēļas divas.


 Nu, tu buusi paarpratis situaaciju. apkaart lopaa staigaa tie, kas neveelas rubiit fishku un breec peec helpa, pat pashi nezinot ko paprasa, tad tos [vinjsh] aizsuuta uz vienu vietu savu lopu sakopt [ atskurbtuve- C -ansius ]  [ lasi- samekleet sheemas, apziimeejumus utt ] , un tad jau , cerams , tie buutu gatavi taalaak iznaakt sabiedriibaa un diskuteet taalaak PA teemu/ maaciities/ augt utt ....atrisinaat civilizeeti savu elektronisko probleemu

----------


## ansius

> Nu, tu buusi paarpratis situaaciju. apkaart lopaa staigaa tie, kas neveelas rubiit fishku un breec peec helpapat pashi nezinot ko paprasa, tad tos [vinjsh] aizsuuta uz vienu vietu savu lopu sakopt


 jautājums ir par metodi. piem. lai kādā lopā tu būtu, ja vien tu nepretojies, policistam nav tiesības tev sist. iedomājies situāciju, tu lopā būdams sēdi uz soliņa, jo vajag atvilkt elpu lai līdz mājām tiktu, pienāk policists un sāk tev zvetēt un par tevi ņirgāties? Es esmu par ka tos kam nevar iemācīt māti googli lietot vajag pārmācīt, bet ne jau par idiotiem var atļauties saukt lietotājus, kas vienkārši nav tik lieli ģēniji kā kaspich. man ir pieņemams variants ka vienreiz pasaka nesaprot otrreiz var lamāt, taču ne jau ar pirmo atbildes postu. kaspich ir gudrs, un ir daudz vērtīgu padomu ko viņš var līdzdalīt, un man būtu žēl to pazaudēt, taču kaut elementāru pieklājību ir jāievēro.

----------


## M_J

Atstāt kā ir. Karūsu dīķī vajag līdaku.

----------


## guguce

*Nevar ar lamāšanos pacelt foruma līmeni*. 

Šāda attieksme izsauc tādu pašu atbildes reakciju, it sevišķi virtuālā vidē, kur tu neredzi otru. 
Pēc šāda sazināšanās veida man nav ne mazākās vēlēšanās satikties, vai kur nu vēl sadarboties ar šādu cilvēku. 
Tikai reizēm pārņem žēlums par tiem cilvēkiem, kam ar viņu jāsadzīvo   ::  

Saprotu, ka tautai interesē kurš kuru ir nolamājis (lai klusībā berzētu rokas), bet  
tas ir dzeltenās preses līmenī, ja forumu šāds līmenis apmierina, tad var nekā nedarīt. 

Runa jau neiet par cilvēka zināšanām attiecīgajā nozarē, bet par to pasniegšanas vai nepasniegšanas veidu.

----------


## kaspich

o, joptv.... kaads events! speciaali man - teema.
viena lieta gan [buutiska] - Larisa tieshaam ir daama. es kaut ko pa miglu atceros - vai tik kaadam no 'vechiem' nav pa galvu jaasadod..

man patieshaam prieks, ka [beidzot] sheit/shajaa forumaa ir aktualizeejusies teema par eetiku [komunikaacija ir viena no taas sastavdalajam].
es saku godiigi - totaalus memljakus uz rokaam neesaat- neapsolu. nemaaku.

par sho balsojumu.
es ljoti atvainojos, bet. divi no 3 moderatoriem manaa skatiijumaa nebauda cienju. iemesli ir pavisam banaali:
a) sho cilveeku zinaashanas ir totaalu iesaaceeju liimenii
b) abiem vinjiem ir nopietnas probleemas ar komunikaaciju: viens no saviem 600+ postiem 99%  vnk tukshi muld, pats atziist, ka nedara NEKO [sore, es no sirds centsos tajaa PIC teemaa - kaut ko liku, njeemos - tukshi soliijumi], otrs.. piedodiet, neesmu neko gudru lasiijis. kad atljaavos aizraadiit par totaalu dumumu, cilveks baigi apvainojaas.
c) sore, bet es nemanu vinju darbu. viens saakumaa ciiniijas ar vecjaam teemaam, bet.. aktuaalaas - neaiztiek.

es ljoti atvainojos, bet. vai tas ir normaali, ja kaut kaadi iesaaceeji/jauni sapjaki man atsuuta 'briidinaajumus' formaa:
Beidz vienreiz tēlot karali un braukt visiem pēc kārtas virsū. Parasti par uzbraucienu moderatoram pienākas tūlītējs bans uz mūžu. Ņemot vērā tavas zināšanas, roka neceļas. Bet tas nav uz ilgu laiku. Es neesmu vienīgais kas uzskata, ka tu pārāk agresīvi forum'uzvedies. Tā ka savaldies. pēc nedēļas padomāšu ko ar tevi darīt.
vai:
dirsisi -> pieriebsies un izlidosi ārā


piedodiet. es, piemeeram, uzskatu, ka shaadi 'moderatori' nav tiesiigi but par moderatoriem. kas mums te par karaliishiem?
iemaacieties korekti noformuleet savu pretenziiju, kungi! izstraadaajiet/apstiprieniet noteikumus.
ieskaitot to, kaadaa veidaa DRIIKST lietotaajam pateikt:
a) ka vinjsh teemaa dzen pilnigu dumiibu
b) atkaartoti dzen dumiibu
c) useris ar pretenzijaamdzen dumumu
d) useris melojot dzen dumumu

----------


## WildGun

Uzskatu, ka puikiņam jādod laiks pārdomām. Mans balsojums - brīdinājums.
Tas, ka automātiski seko pirtiņas apmeklējums... Nu, ko, pats vainīgs.

P.S. Baigi izskatās, ka Tava doma ir : "vse pridurki, odin ja horošij", vai ne, kaspiš ? Vai tik Tavā eee... paurī nav ieskrējusi doma, ka Tu te tagad visu regulēsi un sadalīsi pa kategorijām - dumjš/nedumjš ? Kaut ko līdzīgu jau redzu. Bet gribu no savas pieredzes teikt, ka ar šādu attieksmi un izteiksmes veidu Tev nekas nesanāks. Tā, ka pasēdi vien pirtiņā, pasviedrējies, paņem līdz spoguli un patrenējies elementārā uzvedībā ar tajā redzamo ģīmi.

----------


## kaspich

dazhi ansius posti:
Diemžēl šajā forumā normāls lietotājs tā arī nekad netiks pie vismaz moderātora tiesībām (atvainojiet, bet te nu izpaužas elfas stulbums). tvdx labāk tiešām savu muti turi ciet, tev nav ne mazākās poņans kas notiek uz skatuves un kādas prasības ir šādai sadalei. ne velti es lūdzu plānā galdiņa urbēj...

a nu ka pokemon atpakaļ uz pamatskolas ķīmijas klasi. tavai zināšanai pat rūsējot siltums izdalās...

pedējā shēma ir vinilu priekšapstiprinātājs, studijā piedod, bet bezjēdzīga lieta ja vien nepārdzen / neklausies plates. otra lieta 115dB studijā? piedod laikam ka kurls esi, otra lieta stuijas monitori ir nejūtīgi maitas vienmēr, tur lineārums svarīgāks par efektivitāti. varu piekrist Didzim, par p...

tvdx, tu jau ilgstoši esi parādījis savu nekompetenci un mazo sajēgu par lietām kopumā..

u.t.t.

citaatu beigas.
nez, varbuut atveert teemu - ko dariit ar ansius?

wildgun - ja, nu Tu esi karaliitis. bija kaut kaada multene par mezha zveeriem, Tu man asocieejies ar kaut kaadu siku shakaleenu. zin, taads lipiigs, uzkapis uz visaugstaakaa akmens un laimiigs spalgaa balstinjaa kviec - jaa, jaa, sodiit..  :: 
pag, jaapaskataas, kuraa briidii es Tev neiepatikos  :: 


aa, reku - sheit:
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=5581&p=64201#p64201

sore, nu tur ir PILNIIGS dumums tajaas 3 detaljaas. veel vairaak - es ieprieksh paskaidroju, kas buutu daraams lietas labad. bet, shis kungs - ne izlasiija, ne saprata, bet atkal ielika PILNIIGU dumumu.
nu, tad jautaajums - ja nejedz, ja nespeej saspring izlasiit, ko citi raksta [par demferi - arii cili useri kacepteeja] - kaapeec leic DUMUMU, ja neesi paarliecinaats? kaapeec cilvekiem no malas jaaskataas 5 NEPARIEZAS sheeminjas vienas diodes iesleegshanai?

----------


## WildGun

Paskaties gan. Tu elementāra shēmiņa no 2 diodēm un viena koņģīša....

----------


## kaspich

> Paskaties gan. Tu elementāra shēmiņa no 2 diodēm un viena koņģīša....


 jaa, jau atradu  :: 
pasham kauns nav?

p.s. un zini, man kretinee taadi bezmugurkaula radiijumi kaa Tu.
ir pretenzija? balso par banu. bet nee - iedoshu briidinaajumu [jo ieksha par vaaju] un uzreiz nevar mutiiti ciet notureet - ja, bet shajaa gadiijumaa 3.briidinaajums noziimee banu  ::  un pats priecaajaas..
cirks..  :: 

p.s. un balso ne jau peec savas paarlieciibas, bet taa, lai rezultaats butu..  ::

----------


## WildGun

Nav gan. Šitas slēgums, kā jau rakstīju, darbojas gadiem ilgi. Daži desmiti tādu. Redz, esmu no tiem, kuri neskrien pēc Arduino, lai pamidžinātu gaismenīti.
Bet, kā jau Tu varbūt būsi sapratis, runa nav par to, vai *man* ir kauns vai nav. Runa iet par šo -

FAIL. sho te nevar izdzeest? kaut kaads dumums..
student - Tu saprati, par ko bija iepriesheejie posti?
nee? tad lasi, domaa. un neiesaki pilniigas dumiibas.

 - un šo - 

danuna.. cilveek - nerubii - marsh uz iesaceeju sadalju. un pieveries.

Es pie vislabākās gribas nespēju atrast ne vārda, kas tur dumjš. Toties redzu kas jādara moderim, kas es esmu, kas man jādara un kur man jāiet.
Tas, Tavuprāt, atbilst Tavos bezgalīgajos penteros aprakstītajam savam objektīvajam, kompetentajam, iecietīgajam un vēl nezin kādam tur tēlam?

Vēlreiz saku - patrenējies pie spoguļa.

Ak jā, par mugurkaulu un citiem slidenumiem - es balsoju par 1 brīdinājumu. Pa kuru laiku esi saķēris vēl divus, nav mana problēma.

----------


## kaspich

> Nav gan. Šitas slēgums, kā jau rakstīju, darbojas gadiem ilgi. Daži desmiti tādu. Redz, esmu no tiem, kuri neskrien pēc Arduino, lai pamidžinātu gaismenīti.
> Bet, kā jau Tu varbūt būsi sapratis, runa nav par to, vai *man* ir kauns vai nav. Runa iet par šo - FAIL. sho te nevar izdzeest? kaut kaads dumums..
> student - Tu saprati, par ko bija iepriesheejie posti?
> nee? tad lasi, domaa. un neiesaki pilniigas dumiibas. - un šo - danuna.. cilveek - nerubii - marsh uz iesaceeju sadalju. un pieveries.
> 
> Es pie vislabākās gribas nespēju atrast ne vārda, kas tur dumjš. Toties redzu kas jādara moderim, kas es esmu, kas man jādara un kur man jāiet.
> Tas, Tavuprāt, atbilst Tavos bezgalīgajos penteros aprakstītajam savam objektīvajam, kompetentajam, iecietīgajam un vēl nezin kādam tur tēlam?
> 
> Vēlreiz saku - patrenējies pie spoguļa.


 
luuk, dumja [es atvainojos] cilveeka paraugs. un slinka. un ietiepiiga.
straadaa gadiem..  ::  
jaa, gadiem mees dibenu ar aviizeem slauciijaam jauniibaa. jo tualetes papiirs bija deficiits.
gadiem dzinaam koka tapinjas sienaas, jo diibelju nebija.
gadiem lietotaajm suudus it visaas jomaas.
vai ar to jaalepojas?

vai Tu speej palasiit/aptvert manus postus teemaas par nenormeeto I sitienu iesleegshanas briidii? veel apreekjins bija. vai speej sho probleemu saprast?
prichom tur stabilitrons? kaapeec? tur DIODI vajag. Tavaa gadijumaa - PUSE no jaudas aiziet, sildot stabilitronu.

manupraat, sho 2 lielaako lazhu pietiek, lai to 'sheemu' izmestu MISKASTEE nekaveejoshi. taa liecina par ZEMU limeni. tik zemu NAV pelniijushi pat shii foruma iesaceeji.

p.s. lietojot stabilitronu ar Ust virs 5V, 99.9% gadiijumu rupji tiek paarsniegta LED Ureverse. skat. datasheet. 3. buutiskaa lazha!

taatad:
*
1. nenormeets I sitiens iesleedzot
2. C nav izlaades kjeezhu - ljoti liela iespeeja, atkaartoti iesleedzot, dabuut DUBULTU I sitienu
3. stabilitrons - puse jaudas aiziet siltumaa, pilniigi nejeeedziigs
4. lietojot stbilitronus ar Ust>5V, rupji tiek paarkaapts LED Ureverse - diode tiek bojaata
5. stabilitrona polaritaate noradiita nepareizi, jeb, atstaajot to, kaa ir - jautaajums: via cilveeks vispaar saprot, ko uzziimeejis, kaa jaaiesleedz LED
luuk:
5 rupjas lazhas 3 detaljaas. par 2 pirmajaam - bija mani posti un skaidrojumi.
*

----------


## kaspich

> Ak jā, par mugurkaulu un citiem slidenumiem - es balsoju par 1 brīdinājumu. Pa kuru laiku esi saķēris vēl divus, nav mana problēma.


 
*
melo. abi paareejie briidinaajumi bija PIRMS Tava basojuma *

----------


## WildGun

Ak tad redz, kur tā problēma !!! Napoleoniņš satraucies, ka kāds bezmugurkaulnieks nav iedziļinājies viņa viedajās domās !!!!

Tad lūk, pārgudrais ākst, es atbildēju autoram. Tā shēmiņa bija domāta vienīgi  kā viela pārdomām. Netaisos te veikt padziļinātus skaidrojumus, kas, kā un kāpēc darbojas. Tas lai paliek katra paša ziņā. Es arī ceru, ka cilvēki zina Oma likumu un izprot, kā darbojas katra detaļa.

Savā p.s. pat Tu, ģēnij, sāki apjēgt, kas un kā. Par datašitiem un konkrētām gaismenēm - katrs var paņemt kalkulatoru ( Feliksu, skaitāmkauliņus, kompi, zīmuli un papīru) un sarēķināt, ko tur vajag.

Tas nu tā... Ja Tu turpināsi šādā stilā, atļaušos pret Tevi to pašu. Ar citātiem no Taviem palagiem. Bŗīdinu - ja vajag, spēju būt ļoti indīgs. Student....

P.S. Par *melo* - vai Tu, latviešu valodas ekspert, spēj atšķirt *1* no *1.* ? Jā, un *basot*  man patīk....

----------


## kaspich

> Ak tad redz, kur tā problēma !!! Napoleoniņš satraucies, ka kāds bezmugurkaulnieks nav iedziļinājies viņa viedajās domās !!!!
> 
> Tad lūk, pārgudrais ākst, es atbildēju autoram. Tā shēmiņa bija domāta vienīgi  kā viela pārdomām. Netaisos te veikt padziļinātus skaidrojumus, kas, kā un kāpēc darbojas. Tas lai paliek katra paša ziņā. Es arī ceru, ka cilvēki zina Oma likumu un izprot, kā darbojas katra detaļa.
> 
> Savā p.s. pat Tu, ģēnij, sāki apjēgt, kas un kā. Par datašitiem un konkrētām gaismenēm - katrs var paņemt kalkulatoru ( Feliksu, skaitāmkauliņus, kompi, zīmuli un papīru) un sarēķināt, ko tur vajag.
> 
> Tas nu tā... Ja Tu turpināsi šādā stilā, atļaušos pret Tevi to pašu. Ar citātiem no Taviem palagiem. Bŗīdinu - ja vajag, spēju būt ļoti indīgs. Student....


 
 ::   ::   :: 
es gribetu kaadu viedokli. shis ir shii foruma vecbiedrs [kaa saprotu], ar ljoti tipisku uzvediibu. kaa izradaas - LED iesleegt nemaak.

p.s. ludzu moderatorus izteikt 2 briidinaajumus wildgun.
1. par nepatiesu briidinaajumu man, kas balstiits uz aizvainojumu par pasha dumiibu sarakstiishanu
2. par ieprieksheejo postu

 ::

----------


## guguce

Tas ir talants tēmu pārvērst beztēmā. 
Kā vakar teica Latvenergo pārstāvis no Latgales: 
"Kad elektrība parādīsies katrā mājā, ir tikai dieva kunga ziņā!''

----------


## marizo

Atstāt kā ir. Lai viņam tiek uzmanība, ja izjūt tās trūkumu.

Kaspich, Tavi līdzcilvēki reālajā dzīvē nenovēršas?

P.S. Apsveicu ar 1000-šo postu!   ::

----------


## WildGun

Guguce, slušajus i povinujus. Gaidu balsojuma rezultātu un klusēju.

----------


## kaspich

> Atstāt kā ir. Lai viņam tiek uzmanība, ja izjūt tās trūkumu.
> 
> Kaspich, Tavi līdzcilvēki reālajā dzīvē nenovēršas?
> 
> P.S. Apsveicu ar 1000-šo postu!


 nav jau kam noveersties.. neviens mani nespej paciest jau kopsh beerniibas  :: 
paldies par apsveikumu.

p.s. man ir aizdomas, ka wildgun [njemot veeraa iespeejamo vecumu] ir kaada izbijusha konstruktoru biroja zvaigzne. kaads no tiem talantiem, kas buuveeja muusu elektroniku. atvainojos par skepsi [spriezhu peec liimenja] :P

p.p.s. par suunu ciemu jau rakstiiju. ja ir shaadas/mega kaisliibas, varu paizklaideties shajaa teemaa, un vairaak arii nebojaat juusu, kungi, reputaaciju. viss buus kaa agraak.  ::  wildgun ar 3 detalju shemu buus viens no pashiem krutaakajiem  ::  buus droshiiba, stabilitate un miers katra maajas. atgrieziisies potences[s], paarlieciiba par sevi..  ::

----------


## arnis

> . Netaisos te veikt padziļinātus skaidrojumus, kas, kā un kāpēc darbojas. Tas lai paliek katra paša ziņā. Es arī ceru, ka cilvēki zina Oma likumu un izprot, kā darbojas katra detaļa.


 protams, pats neko paskaidrot *netaisies*, bet tos, kas to ir gatavs dariit, esi gatavs nolamaat un nobanot. 
ar ko tad tu pats esi labaaks par 



> Student....
> Napoleoniņš
> pārgudrais ākst


 taadaa gadiijumaa varbuut ka tu pats 



> Vēlreiz saku - patrenējies pie spoguļa.

----------


## kaspich

atix taada saape,ka ienaaca, ieskjieba banu, un, saapees saviebtu seju, izgaaja, neuzrakstiijis pamatojumu  :: 
it kaa tas mainiitu faktu, ka [tagad] visi zin, ka vinjh visprastaakajaa stabilizatorina [uz 3 tranjiem] nespeej tikt galaa..  :: 
atix arii ir visas iespeejas kljut par shii foruma vecbiedru, goda locekli un, ljoti iespeejams, goda moderatoru. jo vinjsh ir ar iipashu juutiigumu apveltiits.
vinjam vareetu kaadu sensoru pie dibena pielipinaat. kaa ietriis dibena maigais vaiKs - jaariikojas..

----------


## atix

> atix taada saape,ka ienaaca, ieskjieba banu, un, saapees saviebtu seju, izgaaja, neuzrakstiijis pamatojumu 
> it kaa tas mainiitu faktu, ka [tagad] visi zin, ka vinjh visprastaakajaa stabilizatorina [uz 3 tranjiem] nespeej tikt galaa.. 
> atix arii ir visas iespeejas kljut par shii foruma vecbiedru, goda locekli un, ljoti iespeejams, goda moderatoru. jo vinjsh ir ar iipashu juutiigumu apveltiits.
> vinjam vareetu kaadu sensoru pie dibena pielipinaat. kaa ietriis dibena maigais vaiKs - jaariikojas..


 Izdomā, ko gribi, ja būtu vēlme salabot esošo tad būtu elektronikas forumā ielikta problēma, nevis pirkt pārdot, runājot par tevi kur vispār ir kāds tavs lietotāja izstrādājums, vai veikums?

----------


## kaspich

> atix taada saape,ka ienaaca, ieskjieba banu, un, saapees saviebtu seju, izgaaja, neuzrakstiijis pamatojumu 
> it kaa tas mainiitu faktu, ka [tagad] visi zin, ka vinjh visprastaakajaa stabilizatorina [uz 3 tranjiem] nespeej tikt galaa.. 
> atix arii ir visas iespeejas kljut par shii foruma vecbiedru, goda locekli un, ljoti iespeejams, goda moderatoru. jo vinjsh ir ar iipashu juutiigumu apveltiits.
> vinjam vareetu kaadu sensoru pie dibena pielipinaat. kaa ietriis dibena maigais vaiKs - jaariikojas..
> 
> 
>  Izdomā, ko gribi, ja būtu vēlme salabot esošo tad būtu elektronikas forumā ielikta problēma, nevis pirkt pārdot, runājot par tevi kur vispār ir kāds tavs lietotāja izstrādājums, vai veikums?


 atix, es ceru, ka Tu esi skaists, un/vai seksiigs vismaz :P
[nu, pastaasti - seja saapees saskjiebaas?]

p.s. oi, tak probleema. atix tikai 20+ posti..  :: 
atix, veel vari paspet!!!
un vienu banu es pats sev iedevu.. nu, sanjemaas! shii ir iistaa iespeeja izteikt visu saapi!  ::

----------


## korium

Man liekas, ka tomēr ir par traku..

----------


## R3naro

Neesam mēs visi vienādi.Katram ir savas īpantības..

----------


## Vikings

> Nav gan. Šitas slēgums, kā jau rakstīju, darbojas gadiem ilgi. Daži desmiti tādu.


 Bet tēma jau bija par to, ka Tu ieteici konkrēto shēmu cilvēkam, kas lūdz padomu. Brīdī, kad bija izanalizēta iepriekš ieliktā shēma, ka tā ir nekorekta Tu ieliki savu vēl nekorektāku un neiedziļinājies tajā kādēļ tā tiek norieta. Objektivitāti un paškritiku, lūdzu!

----------


## Mosfet

Mans balsojums: Lai paliek kā ir. Kaspich ir profesionālis un nepieļaus bezjēgā mainiīt elektrolītus kā vienu no remonta panacejām, nepieļaus 2 trafu paralēlo darbību, muļķīgu gaismadiožu spīdināšanu izmantojot 3 elemntus nepareizu slēgumu, pie tam autors ietiepīgi turas pie savas aplamās idejas( kaspich paskaidroja kāpēc nē ,bet autors spītīgi ietiepies, būtu to dumību nodzēsis, ļoti atvainojos) un daudzas citas lietas nepieļaus, jo elektronika nav pavārmāksla, kur daudzkas atkarīgs no zvaigznēm. Uzskatu ka Kaspich ir augstas klases profesionālis,patiesā nozīmē. Bet par komunikāciju tas lai paliek viņa paša ziņā. Piedodiet bet šajā forumā ir pamaz profesionāļu, saudzēsim vismaz tos  ::

----------


## Vinchi

Ieteikums kaspich: var jau arī komunicēt ar cilvēkiem tā ka nerodas personīgi aizvainojumi.

Pārējo lai izlemj balsojums.

----------


## kaspich

zheel, ka muusu valstii vairs nav obligaataa militaaraa dienesta.. ljoti zheel..
tas tak buutu shoks.. 
- biedri praporshik, ierindnieks K man teica, ka es esmu nejeega un mudaks..
- na, puis, birste. ot tudovo lidz peecpusdienai. meegjinaasi veelreiz - ar kabatlakatinju un uz tualeteem..  :: 


p.s. jautaajumi par juusu aptauju [moderi/inicieetaaji - sanjemaas]:
1. peec manas saprashanas - 1. un 2.variants ir viens un tas pats. tad kaapeec tie ir atdaliti?
2. peec meenesha soda briidinaajumi dzeeshaas? jeb dzeeshaas tikai 2.gadiijumaa?
3. kaads rezultaats ko noziimee? vnk vairaakums, kvalificeets vairaakums; vai tik skatiits 1..3 atseviskji, jeb 1+2 kopaa?

nje ponjatno. man ir aizdomas, ka jums pashiem arii nee  :: 

p.s. es leemumu jau sen esmu pienjeemis, vnk interesanti..  ::

----------


## guguce

kaspich ir gejs un ebrejs?   ::

----------


## malacis

Nobalsoju par "atstāt kā ir", jo man kaspiš (   ::  , autoru neatceros) netraucē, pat mazliet patīk.

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

Kaspicham japaliek. Gudri cilveki tada veida pabaro savas smadzenes atgadinot sev, cik stulbi ir parejie!  :: 
Bet admini vienmer var palabot kaspicha postus, ja kaut kas sak iet par traku!
Galu gala - naku sini foruma pec informacijas (ar retu inemumu parekt par steornu un jaatdzist, ka tur mes visi vinu apsmejam gluzi ka kaspich apsmej mus).
Beefs

----------


## Atis

Par brīdinājumu, jo jākomunicē bez aizvainojumiem.

----------


## kaspich

nu, kaa juus, daargie lietotaaji staadieties priekshaa - es turpinu kaut ko posteet, gaidot no alja moderatoriem [no kuriem 2 ir.. nu, nebauda nekaadu autoritati manaas aciis, vienam ir personiigi+profesionaali iemesli, otrs aknaas dabuujis] to peedeejo 'briidinaajumu'?  :: 
nee, shis ir istais briidis, lai izteiktu visas veelmes - mok man jaanoluudzaas pirms katra posta, mok par kungiem jaagodaa moderi? 
ok, liidz 23.59 veel dariishu ko vareeshu :P

----------


## osscar

sviesta  aptauja, bet kopumā labāk lai lecīgs, bet vismaz kāds pienesums  ::   Man nav nekas pret tiem kas vēlas kaut ko iemācīties, bet tie jauniņie, kuri cep 10 topikus zem 10 nikiem...tādus vajadzētu banot. Kaut vai viens ar to savu RRR barokli un platēm, tad kaut vai edza, kurš uzdod 100 un 1 jautājumu par vienu un to pašu čipampu 10 topikos, tiešām 15 gadīgam jau nu vajadzētu mācēt noformulēt jautājumu un saprast atbildi...

----------


## janis1003

Kaspich! Turi buru! 
Sī cilvēka kritiku ir jautri un patīkami lasīt, pie tam ir pilnīga taisnība! Tad jau drīzāk n-to tēmu cepējiem vajag pa banānam un miers.

----------


## moa

janis1003, kā lai to tur, ko?
Mutesvirināšana(nejaukt ar normālu diskutēšanu), kāda ir no kaspich puses, raksturojās vecumam no kādiem 16-28 gadiem, atkarībā no vairākām lietām.
To, ka viņš ir konkretās jomās zinošs jau neapstrīd, pat ciena viņa zināšanu, bet, ... neciena to, kāds ir pats ar savu attieksmi pret pārējiem.
Ja viņš to uzskata par kādu tur cīņu par labāku forumu - tā nav cīņa, tā ir sevis drīzāk lobēšana kā specu.
Vajadzīgs viņš mums ir, protams, bet jāmāk zināt atšķirību starp [dirst un pļūtīt]<-Atvainojos.

----------


## tornislv

> ok, liidz 23.59 veel dariishu ko vareeshu :P


 Tu savu mailu PM iedod, ja nu pēkšni kādu padomu savajadzēsies   ::

----------


## janis1003

> janis1003, kā lai to tur, ko?
> Mutesvirināšana(nejaukt ar normālu diskutēšanu), kāda ir no kaspich puses, raksturojās vecumam no kādiem 16-28 gadiem, atkarībā no vairākām lietām.
> To, ka viņš ir konkretās jomās zinošs jau neapstrīd, pat ciena viņa zināšanu, bet, ... neciena to, kāds ir pats ar savu attieksmi pret pārējiem.
> Ja viņš to uzskata par kādu tur cīņu par labāku forumu - tā nav cīņa, tā ir sevis drīzāk lobēšana kā specu.
> Vajadzīgs viņš mums ir, protams, bet jāmāk zināt atšķirību starp [dirst un pļūtīt]<-Atvainojos.


 

Tev viņš ēst prasa, ka cepies?? Lai taču ņemas, un tie, ar vājajiem nerviem - neķerat pie sirds katru assāku vārdu


MĒS KATRS SAVĀ ZIŅĀ ESAM FREAK`s

----------


## ddff

Jeezus Marija - nu gan te topiki sabuuveeti :]
Ultra sensitiivo Indigo beernu konsiilijs lems ko iesaakt ar rupjo teevaini Kaspich? 

Manaa jauniibaa aizvainojumu azotee neneesaaja - raava tieshi pa desktopu... tik tai lietai drusku aknas vajag :]


ddff, smiin baardaa

----------


## tornislv

Einār, tāpēc mēs ar tevi neesam nekādi moderi admini košeri, bet vienkārši saksauli, tfu, aksakali. Jā, atceros, 1997 gadā kaut kādā kokteiļlistes tusā nettiquetes apspriešana vai nu Alus sētā vai nu Kabatā , bet varbū Alā beidzās gan ar roku palaišanu   ::

----------


## moa

janis1003, lai nebūtu kasķis mums, nolaidies pie zemes. Frīks varbūt esi Tu, es diezgan konservatīvs daudzās lietās.

----------


## heinrx

[quote="ddff"]

Manaa jauniibaa aizvainojumu azotee neneesaaja - raava tieshi pa desktopu... tik tai lietai drusku aknas vajag :]



Šitas te neder-pārāk daudz aizvainoto,būs pagalam cilvēks ja katrs bietē sāks dot  :: 
bet nu viņš nav viens,skatos ir arī ēna viņam un laikam arī atbalss uzradusies  ::  
Lai vai kā jautrāk laiks paskrien palasot.  ::

----------


## ddff

> Einār, tāpēc mēs ar tevi neesam nekādi moderi admini košeri, bet vienkārši saksauli, tfu, aksakali. Jā, atceros, 1997 gadā kaut kādā kokteiļlistes tusā nettiquetes apspriešana vai nu Alus sētā vai nu Kabatā , bet varbū Alā beidzās gan ar roku palaišanu


 Es tolaik nedziivoju Riigaa, bet retu reizi iegadiijos Alaa vai Albertaa. Tur pa reizei peec kaada astotaa alus kausa tika gaismaa vilkti aizmuguriski bani un kanaalu takeover akcijas, tad pa retam kaads dabuuja pa I/O paneli ar.

ddff, pats nesmaadeeja izvingroties

----------


## RobinDAB

Pilnīgi nejauši un garāmejot - variants 3.

PS:
1. moderators - tas ir kā sētnieks. Kura uzdevums ir notīrīt neķītrus uzrakstus un sazīmētos krāniņus no sienām, uzkopt kapņu telpu un iznest miskasti. Augstākstāvošas personas uzdevumā - skat. pārvaldnieks (administrators).
2. moderatora (sētnieka) pienākumos tāpatās iraid augstākminētos noziegumus (piem. sienu apķēzīšanu un lifta piediršanu) nepieļaut, kā arīdzan aicināt nečurāt garām podam un nekāpt uz tā kājām.
3. sētnieks (moderators) iraid pārāk zemu stāvoša persona, lai gasītu īrniekus un apmeklētājus. Diemžēl nereti šamējās kategorijas sīkiem ļautiņiem piemīt pārāk liela varas kāre komplektā ar parmērīgu sevis svarīguma apzināšanos.

PS2: 
4. kāds barčiks, tādi apmeklētāji. Nu nevar prasīt, lai prastā naļivaikā apgrozītos reizē bomži un puse no deputātu korpusa. Nevar! Savukārt virzību un atmosfēru kabakam nosaka kā reizi apkalpojošais personāls - bārmenis, iekšālaidējs, višibala (moderatoradministratori un tamlīdzīgi briesmoņi šaja gadījumā).  
5. izskatās, ka cienijamiem džentlmeņiem ir dohera brīva laika, īpaši tā ap jauno gadu. Lai apmeklētu šito iestādījumu un vēl šitā ceptos par kautkādiem štruntiem.
6. Vispār viss šitais kumēdiņš ir tāda diezgan prikolīga štučka. Ja arī no šitās konferences nav un nevar iznākt nekas prātīgs elektroniski - tehnisks, tad vismaz socioloģisks. Kur vienkārši izmest virtuālu pūku tehnokrātiem un tādiem, kas sevi par tādiem uzskata. Galu galā pasaulei būs būt krāsainai.

PS3:



> Ultra sensitiivo Indigo beernu konsiilijs lems ko iesaakt ar rupjo teevaini Kaspich?


 Visi patizlie indigokinderi ņem rokās pa sniegalāpstai un iet kauties ar sniegu. Pārmērīga uzbudinājuma un spriedzes nodzīšanas nolūkos. Arbeit macht frei, ibio...
A bet rupjais tēvainis vienkārši uzliek mīksto visam šitam pasākumam. Pats. Jo nav jau jēgas cūkām pērles kaisīt... Principā ja adekvāts puika, tad gan jau pats to labi saprot. Vienkārši rotaļājas.

PS4:
man ir absolūti monopenisuāli, vai kāds wunderkinds pēc visa šitā eposa arī man iedos kādu virtuālu diskvalifikāciju vai arīdzan nē. Galu galā šī nav vienīgā smilšu kaste pasaulē kur spēlēties.

----------


## Texx

kaspich nav tas pats zzz?

Vairāk lasu un retāk postēju, bet nu ir par traku. Savu lietu jau viņš saprot, bet nu vajag mērenību. Citreiz ir smieklīgi un jautri, kad viņš kādam "uzbrauc", bet citreiz galīgi nožēlojami, ka viņš neievēro elemantāru cieņu pret citiem foruma biedriem. Bans uz nedēļu viņam varbūt apskaidrotu prātu  ::

----------


## JDat

Jātbild uz tik daudz jautājumiem.
Pakāpeniski atbildēšu.

Ka var pateikt. Man bij doma par pool, bet ansius pasteidzās. Pirmais un otrais ir līdzīgi un vajadzēja to vietā atstāt tikai otro. Nu labi. Neprecīzi. Abu jautājumu balsis kopā skaitīt būtu stulbi.

Par brīdinājumiem. Ja 3 brīdinājumi, tad BAN uz 2 nedēļām. Lai atpūšas un pārdomā. Tas neattiecas uz Kaspichu bet gan vajadzētu attiecināt pilnīgi uz jebkuru kas vāra ziepes un ne tikai par rupjībām bet arī par citiem grēkiem. Tas tā.

Pēc bana iedošanas brīdinājumus atstāt, lai useris neaizmirst. Tālāk brīdinājumis skaitās uz priekšu. Pirmais BAN pēc 3 brīdinājumie. Otrais pēc 6 utt. Nianses par BAN ilgumu uc lietas jātrunā precīzi. PAr brīdinājumu kaspicham. Šobrīd (Vismaz man) nav ne viena iemesla izteikt kaspicham 3 brisinājumu...

Kaspich saka ka ir izdarījis secinājumus. Tas labi. Vēl viena laba lieta: kaspich pagaidām varis nebrauc augumā pārējiem forumā (ja neskaita šos razborku topikus beztēmā). Tas jau ir pozitīvi. Jebkurš var izteikt savas piezīmes par jebkuru postu. Var publisi pateikt FUI, var spiest uz nosūdzēt administrācijas, var PM. Ceru ka kopīgim spēkiem forumā var pacelt gan tehnisko līmeni, gan kultūras līmeni.

Vai kur izplūdu. Esmu starp dumajiem un nobalsoju par brīdinājuma izteikšanu (2.variants).


Kaspich un zzz nav viens un tas pats cilvēks. RobinDAB un Vinchi pateica pareizi. Bij arī citi, kas labi pateica, bet to citreiz pieminēšu. 

Mans vienigāis cepiens: kapēc forumu jāpārvēŗs par dzertuvi kur visi lamājas? Nevar civilizēti runāt? No sākuma gānīs viens otru, ar laiku ieviesīs tradīciju klātienē izrēķināties. Tas viens otru uz mežu ar ragavām vedīs uz palikšanu. Tad autiņus spridzinās. Ko vēl?  ::

----------


## ivog

Izskatās, ka Kaspich pats sevi kopš vakarvakara ir "nobanojis"   ::

----------


## JDat

> Izskatās, ka Kaspich pats sevi kopš vakarvakara ir "nobanojis"


 Es ar pamēģināšu sevi nobanot.  ::

----------


## defs

Es šajā liņču tiesā nepiedalos,bet domāju,ka tad jau iepriekš vajadzēja noteikumus izdomāt.Kā JDat saka-par to tik reizes utt...
 Ar atpakaļejošu datumu tagad tiesāt-tas nav korekti.Godīgi sakot,es tās tēmas visas nemaz nelasu,tāpēc nesaprotu,ko šis noziedzies.Nu labi-man nekas netraucē,ja svarīgs viedoklis.Es vairāk vērtēju Kaspich ka profesionalu meistaru,nevis ko šis pateicis lieku.

----------


## ivog

Nez, te dažiem tāda attieksme, it kā cilvēks bez šī forumā dzīvot nevarētu, tipa bans ir tāds sods ka dzīve jāpārdomā utt. Patiesībā šis forums daudziem bijis, nebijis, man ar tajā skaitā.

----------


## moa

ivog, un tagad vai jūs nevēlēos to tiko savu pauzto tekstu lūdzu apskaidrot tā, kā to vajadzdētu?

----------


## jankus

Vot cilvēks- jau pirmajā dienā, kad vairs tā nelamājas- cik patīkami ar viņu uzreiz komunicēt.  ::  Vai ievērojāt?  ::

----------


## JDat

> Vot cilvēks- jau pirmajā dienā, kad vairs tā nelamājas- cik patīkami ar viņu uzreiz komunicēt.  Vai ievērojāt?


 Es to ievēroju. Kaspichu vairs nevar pazīt.  ::  Ko lai saka? Visu cieņu Kaspich!

----------


## kaspich

nelien pakaljaa. apkopo domas.
Tu vnk meegjini izliist pa vidu, lai visiem buut choms. kad paaris pokemoni saaka chiepsteet, piemeties vinjiem kaa prieksniecinjsh, kad visi vecie buki nesaprata sho indigo cirku, peeksnji saaki gvelzt kaut ko 180 graadus citaa virzienaa.
Tu/ibazniiceeni nebutu pelniijushi manas peerles. diemzheel, ir cilveeki, kam esmu apsoliijis apliidzeet, taadelj reizeem kaadu briitinju te naaksies ko ieposteet.
bet, es pauzhu pilniigu nerespektu shejienes bardakam, un 2 moderatoriem. 
es stuuriitii neliidiishu, un negaidiishu, kad kundzinjiem ienaaks praataa kaut kaadus 'briidinaajumus' daliit. 

p.s. kaspars_1975@inbox.lv

----------


## ansius

taa kaa termiņš aptaujai iet uz beigām, un lielākā daļa tautas savu viedokli ir pateikuši. kam nu vēl ir kas sakāms uz priekšu, pēc tam spriežam pēc rezultātiem...

----------


## kaspich

es ieteiktu aptaujas nosaukumu paardeevet:
ko dariit ar muusu kompleksiem?
a) nelajut kaspicham noraadiit uz muusu nejeegsanu, banot
b) tas pats, kas a, bet tiem, kam nav iekshas un/vai patiik teelot inteligjentos
c) nejutos aizskatras, jo jeedzu, vai arii gribu jeegt

reeciigaakais, ka, piem, posti like:
Nu izbanojiet takš beidzot to * kas-sa-pisto kretīnu* !!!

..
Un nav * plānprātiņu* , kuriem pardajebko ir ko ieķēzīt !!! (C) elektronikjis ar 40 gadu staazhu 
ir norma  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Zalic

te vienkārši visi no sevis neko ir iedomājušies. Personīgi es neuztveru to ka aizvainojumu, ka viņš man teiktu ka jāiet lasīt grāmatas vai to, ka neko nejēdzu. Bet gan paklausu, jo mana pieredze ar visu RTU diplomu, ko ieguvu guļot lekcijās netuvu nevar sacensties ar 40 gadu pieredzi

----------


## defs

Pieredze nāk ar gadiem,kad sēdi ar lodāmuru rokā,skaties shēmā un domā:kas tagad jādara...?
Tas domāts,ja mēģini kaut ko saremontēt vai uzbūvēt.

----------


## Vikings

> 1D bans, viss piegriezās...


 Nesapratu par ko - par uzbraucienu moderatoram vai vienkārši pamatotu savu domu paušanu?

----------


## ansius

> Nesapratu par ko - par uzbraucienu moderatoram vai vienkārši pamatotu savu domu paušanu?


 *) par atkārtotu lekšanos
*) par formātu kādā veidā domas tiek paustas
*) par to ka nevar savu pusmūža krīzi apvaldīt sabiedriskā telpā.

----------


## tornislv

Internets, tantiņ' tāda vieta iraid, var arī na^&j pasūtīt!   ::

----------


## Vikings

1. Moderators forumā ir sanitārs nevis kings. Ja moderators nevar atbildēt uz uzbraucienu cilvēcīgi (atklāti vai PM), tad jāpaklusē nevis jāizlīdzinās ar banu, jo, redz viņš to var iedot.
2. Kā noskaidrojās Tevis paša veidotajā aptaujā - vairāk kā puse nobalsojušo neiebilst pret kaspicha izteiksmes līdzekļiem.
3. Par krīzi vai ne - krīzi lai spriež speciālisti, mēs nu tādi neesam.

Esmu par nekavējošu bana noņemšanu jo lai gan kaspich ir lecīgs, tomēr viņš ceļ foruma līmeni manāmi. Un tas, ka kādam, redz, nepatīk lamas un kāds nespēj filtrēt ienākošo informāciju - tā jau ir konkrētā cilveka problēma. Teorētiski jau pats varēju banu noņemt - un gribēju tā aŗī izdarīt, bet nu neesmu parvisatļautību.

----------


## ansius

Nesatraucies - bans ir uz vienu diennakti tā kā šonakt pats noņemsies.

un piedod Viking, bet šeit tu kā bijušais viņa padotais nespēj būt objektīvs, nepatīk - raksti Vichi. Un izskatās, ka neuzmanīgi lasi forumu... palasi uzmanīgāk... varu teikt godīgi - veinu reizi tikai nekorekti atbildēju kaspich, parejaas reizes korekti - tā kā...

varu pateikt tikai vienu - kaspich dir**** noved pie tā ka liela daļa cilvēku te negrib savus jautājumus uzdot, jo tūlīt viņu apdir*** nedomāju, ka tas atstāj labu iespaidu forumā. ja grib visus nolikt, lai taisa pats savu forumu, nevis piedrazo vienīgo normālo lv elektronikas forumu ar savu pusmūža mazspējas kompensācijas mēģinājumiem.

----------


## Vikings

Jap, pilnīgi, pieņemu, ka nevaru būt objektīvs. Bet. Man atšķirībā no 99% foruma ir bijis vairāk kā 1,5 gadu ikdienas kontakts ar kaspich - un kā jau esmu teicis - viennozīmīgi tas ir bijis ar lielu + zīmi, tādēļ arī atļaujos atklāti iestāties par kaspichu.
Šajā tēmā cepienu pret kaspichu pats arī sāki ar 4. lpp pēdējo postu un pats pēc 2 postiem izbeidzi, jo, redz, viņš uzdrīkstējās Tev uzbraukt. Un šajās 4 lpp bija interesanta saruna starp kaspichu kā inovatoru un Didzi kā oldschoolu (ar ko nedomāju ko sliktu).
Atļaušos tomēr turpināt savu neobjektīvo viedokli - kur Pamācību sadaļā ir kaut kas līdzīgs kaspicha vairākajām pamācībām par komponentu aizvietošanu? Kaut viens piemērs! Tikko izskrēju cauri, NAV! Tikai jautājumi un kaut kādas apgrābstītas atbildes. Kur ir kāda Tava (mana, JDat) kā moderatoru pabeigta, kaut aizsākta konsrukcija paraugam Lietotāju izstrādājumu sadaļā? NAV! Paskaties kaspicha Tube sound topiku - tas ir VIENĪGAIS topiks VISĀ forumā kurā kāds lietotājs, piemkeŗam, piesējies barošanas sprieguma spektram un aprakstījis metodes tā samazināšanai. Kurš VĒL ar zinātnisku pamatojumu apstāstījis kāpēc kaut kas skan tā vai savādāk? Kaut vai tāds sīkums kā topiks par konstrukcijas dokumentācijām - arī man bija ko likt aiz auss. Un tā tālāk. Tas viss pa sīkumiem ceļ lietotāju un arī visa foruma līmeni. Varbūt izklausās, ka mērķtiecīgi lienu kaspicham dirsā? Nē, īsti nav iemeslu, vnk kaut kā šķiet, ka man te vienīgajam ir diezgan pofig par to, ka man var uzlikt kluci uz galvas un tas nemaina manu attieksmi pret konkrētās personas zināšanām.
Par jaunuļiem - tā var būt pat ir labāk lai liekas mierā vai nu kamēr paaugas un pieņemas prātā vai uzdod normālus jautājumus un mācās pamatus. Lai cik tas būtu banāli - kamēr vien cilvēks neizpratīs kas ir strāva, kas spriegums, kamēr nemācēs sistēmās saskatīt dalītājus un pastiprinātājus, tikmēr viņš truli maldīsies. Un ja ar tādu (lasīt - nekādu) izpratni cilvēks grib būvēt vai nu 500W pastiprinātāju (tipiski) vai būvē 5 dažādas konstrukcijas un nevienu līdz galam - nu bet vai vispār tādam cilvēkam ir vērts tērēt laiku? Ja pēc norāšanas pazudīs - labi. Ja uzdos jautājumus par pamatiem un principiem - vēl labāk. Tā atfiltrēsies jēdzīgie. Vienīgais cerīgais piemērs pēdēja laikā - Liene. Meitene sāka no pamatiem soli pa solītim, bet, diemžēl, pazuda.
Rezumē? HZ, ja forums paliks bez zinošiem cilvēkiem - varēsim kā agrāk murmināt ko vien gribam un priecāties cik visi esam gudri.

----------


## Girts

Viss skaidrs , sho forumu var pamest, te domines tikai divi cilveki Vikings un kashpirovskis.

----------


## Vikings

Pāg, es ne tuvu netaisos (nemaz negribu) dominēt - man ir viedoklis kuru pamatoju ar novērojumiem un gribu saprast kādēļ rodas nesaprašanās...

----------


## M_J

Ja kāds pretendē esam pacēlis latiņu tik augstu, kā Kaspičs, tas pats nedrīkstētu pieļaut paviršības. Abos gadījumos, kad mazliet pastrīdējos ar Kaspiču līmenis bija tāds - nekāds. Pirmajā gadījumā par mikroshēmas L4949 iekšējo struktūru vispirms no Kaspiča bija bļāviens "FAIL", un tikai pēc tam sekoja ieskatīšnās "datašītā". Līdzīga situācija topikā par "multitaskingu". Tiek nodefinēts uzdevums, piedāvāju risinājumu, bļāviens "FAIL" no Kaspiča, precizējam uzdevuma nosacījumus, izrādās, ar precizētajiem nosacījumiem Kaspičs pats nav spējīgs uzdevumu atrisināt un nākas uzdevuma nosacījumus mainīt. Nenoliedzami, Kaspičs ir gudrs puisis, bet uzvedība šajā forumā ir kā sestās klases skolniekam, kas skolas tualetē meklē kašķi ar pirmklasniekiem.

----------


## tornislv

Tā,
pirmkārt - es esmu pie senīlajiem perdeļiem pieskaitāms. Vismaz saskaņā ar to vecuma grupu aptauju, kas te kaut kur bija.
Otrkārt,
jā, es te tēmā par Brigu un tā bezmēra krutumu sastapos ar Kaspich viedokli un pat pie sevis apvainojos - kā tas mauka drīkst oponēt viedoklim, kāds arī man ir.
Bet tad notika neticamais - Kaspich teiktais man lika D O M Ā T ... es atradu Briga shēmu, Quad shēmu, palasīju informāciju, un man nācās piekrist - Brigs bija labākais, ko tolaik PSRS ražoja, bet arī pie tam tas bija nospiests un konstruktīvi nepilnīgs. Atcerējos, kā es pats jājos ar Brigu remontu, režīmā iedzīšanu, un sapratu - jā, bija taisnība. Atzīšos, man izbanotā biedra personībā .. ok, izteiksmes veidā ... daudz kas nepatīk, bet ... es piemēram, Bryan Ferry un/vai ROXY MUSIC klausos, bet dzīvē šis ir rets ņērga un baisākais cīnītājs pret internetu un torrentiem ar bļaušanu - kā viņu, nabaga miljonāru, pirāti apzog.

Tad lūk, ja kādam nervi ir vāji vai galvā kā Vinnijam P - zāģu skaidas, tad droši drīkst doties pie pokemoniem uz citiem forumiem, ravēt fermu draugos, vai komentēt delfos, izkliegt tur savu sāpi. Bet pirms to darīt, varbūt ir jēga celt savu līmeni, palasīt mācību grāmatas un/vai iemācīties vismaz jautājumu precīzi uzdot. Citādi ir sajūta, ka te tauta no pamatskolas par elektroniķiem sataisījusies kļūt.

Tā, tagad drīkst arī mani banot nah.

----------


## Didzis

A ko tad man teikt  ::  . Man te sanāk vienas no lielākajām batālijām  ::  Brīžiem jau izved Kaspicha uzvedība, bet tad saņemos un pasmaidu. Ja jau cilvēks uzskata, ka tikai viņš vienīgais pārvalda elektroniku un visi apkārt ir duraki, tad tā ir paša cilvēka problēma. Visās elektronikas jomās viņš ir "speciālists" un "konstruktors"  ::  . Protams, zināšanas un funktieris jau Kaspicham ir, bet ir  jāpieņem, ka citiem cilvekiem arī ir savs funktieris un, ka pie rezultāta var nonākt dažādos ceļos. Ja tā nebūtu, tad mēs klausītos pilnīgi vienādākus pastiprinātājus pēc vienas shēmas(tos protams būtu konstruējis Kaspich  ::  ), braukātu vienādās mašīnās un dzīvotu vienādās mājās  ::  . Es ļoti labi zinu, ka kaspicham iet ar savu konstrukciju piedāvāšanu profesionāliem skaņotājiem un izrādās, ka tās ir varbūt ideiski tehniski interesantas, bet skaņotāji to viņa ideju nepieņēma, jo neskan. Tā, kā cilvēks vien Kaspich  ir un arī kļūdās kā profesionālis  ::  Kļūdāmies mēs visi un tas ir tikai normāli. Kaspich skaņai pieiet no elektroniķa viedokļa, bet mūziku rada muzikanti un klausās cilvēki ar muzikālo dzirdi. Tas pats te pieminētais Brig pastiprinātājs, kurš tehniski  ir novecojis un vispār shēma garām, bet tak skan maita un skan labi jau 35 gadus. Skaņas lietas nav impulsu barbloks, kuru var uzkonstruēt ar labām tehniskām zināšanām. Nekas, gan jau kaspichu dzīve izmācīs. Lai tak dzīvo te forumā, vismaz dzīve nav vienmuļa  ::  . Žēl, ka, ar savu neaudzinātību, Kaspich tiešām var atšūt kādu jaunu censoni, kurš nesaņem konstruktūīvu atbildi, bet kaspich uzreiz to nosauc par duraku.

----------


## sharps

Izteikshu iisumaa savas domas. Nedomaaju ka Kaspish ar saviem tektiem ir ceelis foruma liimeni. Manaa skatijumaa veertiigaas/lasaamaas informaacijas ir kljuvis mazaak. Vairaak jau ir aizgaajushi lamu "uudenji".

Starp citu par kjengaashanos internetaa. Vakar zinjaas bija labs sizhetinjsh par Jelgavas domes deputaatu, kursh piekjerts atkaartoti malumednieciibaa. Tad nu viens viirinjsh bija aizgaajis protesteet un taa arii pateica. Kad kaut kas reaali tautai buutu jaadara, tad neviena pasha uz protestiem neierodas. Visi kjengaajaas internetaa.

Shim nebuutu jaabuut tam forumam, kur buutu vienam otru "jaanoliek". Taadeelj krievu un anglju valodaas esoshie mani vairaak piesaista.

----------


## jans

Te nu sharpam pilnigi piekrītu par visiem100%.Profesionālisms nevar but par iemeslu lai lamatos.Piedalos ari krievu foruma,bet ta neizturas pret nezinošiem dalibniekiem.Visu cieņu tiem profiem kuri var ieteikt,pamācit bez ķengašanas un lamām.

----------


## arnis

> Paskaties kaspicha Tube sound topiku - tas ir VIENĪGAIS topiks VISĀ forumā kurā kāds lietotājs, piemkeŗam, piesējies barošanas sprieguma spektram un aprakstījis metodes tā samazināšanai. Kurš VĒL ar zinātnisku pamatojumu apstāstījis kāpēc kaut kas skan tā vai savādāk?


 Diivaini, ka cieniigs *M*oderators ar pretenzijaam , kursh veel turklaat *ljoti* intereseejas par lampaam, ne tikai nav devis zinaatnisku pamatojumu vai pienesumu, bet tajaa teemaa vispaar nav ne reizi ieposteejis.

----------


## ivog

> Vakar zinjaas bija labs sizhetinjsh par Jelgavas domes deputaatu, kursh piekjerts atkaartoti malumednieciibaa.


 Būsim precīzi - Jelgavas novada domes priekšsēdis. Un nevis "vakar bija sižets", bet žurnaļugas viņu atspērušies plosa un ķidā jau no ceturtdienas vakara - zz portālā, Zemgales ziņu pirmajā lappusē sestdien, visās iespējamajās tautas balsīs, degpunktos un tamlīdzīgos raidījumos. Un malu medniecībā viņš nav pieķerts atkārtoti, pirmajā reizē bija oficiālas medīnbas, tikai darba laikā.

Nedomājiet, ka es viņu aizstāvu, man pašam kā medniekam šitādi gājieni liekas, maigi sakot, neētiski un amorāli, bet nu, būsim precīzi.

----------


## ansius

> Diivaini, ka cieniigs Moderators ar pretenzijaam , kursh veel turklaat ljoti intereseejas par lampaam, ne tikai nav devis zinaatnisku pamatojumu vai pienesumu, bet tajaa teemaa vispaar nav ne reizi ieposteejis.


 domā mani?  ::  nu un? kāpēc nerakstu? tādēļ ka mans domu gājiens drīzāk līdzinās Didža - nafig līdz nejēgai sarežģīt shēmu inovācijas vārdā, ja lampa ir spējīgi labi skanēt ar 3 pretestībām un 2 kondensatoriem. Iegūtais rezultāts nav, ieguldītā darba vērts. Nav jau tehniski nepareizs kaspich domu gājiens, elektronikas lietās un viņa "brīnumiekārtā", taču nesaskatu nepieciešamības pēc tādas. Ja gribu pareizu skaņu kad ir jāapstrādā, jāmiksē, jāmāsterē - tam ir domāti studijas monitori ar tranzistoru pastiprinātājiem un 0.00.... kropļiem, ja gribu baudīt - tad labprāt klausos uz lampinieka, kad ir iespēja (mājās nestāv neviens ejošs pagaidām, priboju neesmu pabeidzis pārbūvēt, tesla-auj620 man nav lampu) un ne studijas monitoriem, jo visa šī detalizācija u.c. cilvēkiem ar trenētām ausīm traucē - jo tik pat labi dzird arī visas lažas, tai skaitā pat mūzikas grandiem. 

ja kas kaspich kam vēlēšanās viņu satikt varēsiet ģitāristu sesijā Madonā skaņinieku seminārā dzirdēt stāstam par savu EQpos verķi.

----------


## Didzis

Vot pie ģitāristiem kaspicham īstā vieta  ::  . Ģītāristiem EQpos vajag ka zaķim stopsignālu   ::  . Tur tak fūzi un lampu skaņu vajag. Kaspicha verķi, tāpat kā Real sound lab skurelizātoru, vajag amatieriem mājas lietošanai un par lētu naudu. Ideja jau nav slikta un parasts lietotājs nekad nemācēs majā kloķus sagrozīt, lai skaņa pareiza. Profesionāļi dzird  mūziku un skaņu piegriež uz ausi. Lai jau Kaspicham veicās.

----------


## arnis

Didzi
Runa par gjitaaristiem bet industriju, inovaacijaam un reklaamu. Var jau katrs arii seedeet savaa trusha alaa un neko nedariit ...

----------


## jankus

Hmz, nez vai man varētu būt taisnība, apgalvojot, ka kamēr būs Kaspich, tikmēr šī topika tēma laiku pa laikam tiks cilāta atkal un atkal..?  :: 

P.S. Pats šajā balsojumā gan nepiedalījos. Kad kaut kas nepatika, slikto, kas man par viņu bija sakāms, pateicu iekš PM, labo- nu varbūt kādreiz..

----------


## Texx

Atļaušos iespamot. Kaspich tehniskais un zināšanu līmenis liekas ļoti labs. Pašam tādas pieredzes nav tādēļ nevaru ar viņu strīdēties, bet tas ko viņš raksta izklausās labi.
Bet tas viņas diskutēšanas stils manuprāt atbaida daudz jaunu un ne tik jaunu foruma biedru vēlmi ko uzrakstīt. Kam gribas lai viņu aplej ar samazgām par viedokli. Ok nepareizu viedokli, bet tik un tā jākomunicē ir cilvēcīgi. Jājautā tad kādēļ šis forums mums ir vajadzīgs? Manuprāt, lai elektroniķu un hobija elektroniķu kustībai būtu vieta, kur tusēties un dalīties ar informāciju. Labāk, lai jauns gurķis atnāk un jautā stulbu jautājumu nekā nenāk šeit vispār. Varbūt viņš kaut vai tējkannu mājās salabos un, ja runājam par augstiem mērķiem, tas pat ceļ mūsu valsts labklājību, jo tādējādi mums nav jāpērk kārtējā tējkanna no mūsu dzeltenajiem draugiem. Rezultātā iegūstam mēs visi.
Kaspich protams vērtīgs kadrs, pazaudēt viņu nebūtu forši, bet nu viņam gan jau arī savā sulā vārīties vienam nav interesanti, tā kā ieinteresētas ir abas puses, lai viņš paliktu. Mans risinājums, ka foruma moderators/i labo kaspich postus un aizvieto/izņem pārmērīgās rupjības saglabajot posta domu. Kā piemērotākais kandidāts uz šo darbu man nāk prātā Vikings.

----------


## jankus

> Kaspich protams vērtīgs kadrs, pazaudēt viņu nebūtu forši, bet nu viņam gan jau arī savā sulā vārīties vienam nav interesanti, tā kā ieinteresētas ir abas puses, lai viņš paliktu. Mans risinājums, ka foruma moderators/i labo kaspich postus un aizvieto/izņem pārmērīgās rupjības saglabajot posta domu. Kā piemērotākais kandidāts uz šo darbu man nāk prātā Vikings.


 Tas būtu labs risinājums, ja: Kaspich ieposto -> moderators submito -> posts parādās.  ::  Tik lieta, kas nav realizējama.
Variantam- Kaspich ieposto -> 30 foruma dalībnieki izlasa (tajā skaitā cilvēks, kurš ticis apd15ts) -> Vikings ierauga un pielabo, neredzu jēgu..

----------


## jankus

Viena lieta, ko nav izdevies sameklēt šajā forumā (varbūt slikti skatos)- foruma lietošanas noteikumi. Tur vajadzētu būt atrunātām tādām lietām, ka nedrīkst apsaukāties, lietot rupjus vārdus, izrādīt necieņu pret citiem foruma dalībniekiem utml, un, kas par to draud..

----------


## Didzis

Pieklājīgam un gudram cilvēkam nevajag rakstītus noteikumus- tie viņam ir galvā  ::

----------


## ivog

Reku rezultāts - Kaspičs nobanots un forumā iezagusies garlaicība...

----------


## osscar

Es vakar Kaspichu redzēju dzīvajā, par banu neko nezinu.  Foruma personāži bieži vien atšķiras no personām dzīvajā.   ::  domāju, ka jams atgriezīsies. Mums vajag ekspertu, viņam , kādu kam pateikt FAIL  ::

----------


## Vikings

> Hmz, nez vai man varētu būt taisnība, apgalvojot, ka kamēr būs Kaspich, tikmēr šī topika tēma laiku pa laikam tiks cilāta atkal un atkal..?


 Šī tēma vispār ir radusies un atkal pacēlusies tikai tādēļ, ka, redz, valda pilnīgi maldīgs uzskats, ka moderatoram nedrīkst runāt pretī kur nu veļ dirsties. Drīkst un vajag tā pat kā ar citiem.
Par postu editēšanu - noteikti nē, jo tomēr arī kasīšanās var būt sava informatīvā vērtība. Ja cilvēks ir tiešām bezjēdzīgs lai jau tiek banots, bet šoreiz:



> Reku rezultāts - Kaspičs nobanots un forumā iezagusies garlaicība...

----------


## kaspich

> A ko tad man teikt  . Man te sanāk vienas no lielākajām batālijām  Brīžiem jau izved Kaspicha uzvedība, bet tad saņemos un pasmaidu. Ja jau cilvēks uzskata, ka tikai viņš vienīgais pārvalda elektroniku un visi apkārt ir duraki, tad tā ir paša cilvēka problēma. Visās elektronikas jomās viņš ir "speciālists" un "konstruktors"  . Protams, zināšanas un funktieris jau Kaspicham ir, bet ir  jāpieņem, ka citiem cilvekiem arī ir savs funktieris un, ka pie rezultāta var nonākt dažādos ceļos. Ja tā nebūtu, tad mēs klausītos pilnīgi vienādākus pastiprinātājus pēc vienas shēmas(tos protams būtu konstruējis Kaspich  ), braukātu vienādās mašīnās un dzīvotu vienādās mājās  . Es ļoti labi zinu, ka kaspicham iet ar savu konstrukciju piedāvāšanu profesionāliem skaņotājiem un izrādās, ka tās ir varbūt ideiski tehniski interesantas, bet skaņotāji to viņa ideju nepieņēma, jo neskan. Tā, kā cilvēks vien Kaspich  ir un arī kļūdās kā profesionālis  Kļūdāmies mēs visi un tas ir tikai normāli. Kaspich skaņai pieiet no elektroniķa viedokļa, bet mūziku rada muzikanti un klausās cilvēki ar muzikālo dzirdi. Tas pats te pieminētais Brig pastiprinātājs, kurš tehniski  ir novecojis un vispār shēma garām, bet tak skan maita un skan labi jau 35 gadus. Skaņas lietas nav impulsu barbloks, kuru var uzkonstruēt ar labām tehniskām zināšanām. Nekas, gan jau kaspichu dzīve izmācīs. Lai tak dzīvo te forumā, vismaz dzīve nav vienmuļa  . Žēl, ka, ar savu neaudzinātību, Kaspich tiešām var atšūt kādu jaunu censoni, kurš nesaņem konstruktūīvu atbildi, bet kaspich uzreiz to nosauc par duraku.


 
kaa var tik nekauniigi MELOT???????????????????????????? kaadaa sakariibaa???????????????
es esmu savu tehnologjiju demonstreejis sekojoshaam komandaam:
Ral Sound Lab
JZmic
UBS

kuraa no taam piedalijies Tu? NEVIENAA. vnk NOZHELOJAMI..


otrkaart: EQpos NAV gjitaaristiem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

cik nozheelojamajaabuut cilveekam, lai AIZMUGURISKI nodirstu citu par leitaam, kur pasham nav ne sajeegas, ne pats klaat staaveejis, ne dzirdeejis.. luuk, shis ir latvieshu garaa..

----------


## kaspich

> Ja kāds pretendē esam pacēlis latiņu tik augstu, kā Kaspičs, tas pats nedrīkstētu pieļaut paviršības. Abos gadījumos, kad mazliet pastrīdējos ar Kaspiču līmenis bija tāds - nekāds. Pirmajā gadījumā par mikroshēmas L4949 iekšējo struktūru vispirms no Kaspiča bija bļāviens "FAIL", un tikai pēc tam sekoja ieskatīšnās "datašītā". Līdzīga situācija topikā par "multitaskingu". Tiek nodefinēts uzdevums, piedāvāju risinājumu, bļāviens "FAIL" no Kaspiča, precizējam uzdevuma nosacījumus, izrādās, ar precizētajiem nosacījumiem Kaspičs pats nav spējīgs uzdevumu atrisināt un nākas uzdevuma nosacījumus mainīt. Nenoliedzami, Kaspičs ir gudrs puisis, bet uzvedība šajā forumā ir kā sestās klases skolniekam, kas skolas tualetē meklē kašķi ar pirmklasniekiem.


 ne gluzhi.
1. 4949 tas SI/SO modulis ir pilnigi neatkariigs, ieksheeji nepiesiets NEKAM. ja Tu esi tik pavisrh, ka nenoraadi, ar ko/kaa kontrolee - sore, es to NEVARU zinaat. tajaa griidii, kad TU precizeeji, piekritu un IELIKU SHEEMU [ko Tu, aciimredzot, paarlieku liela chakluma rezultaataa] nebiji izdariijis.
par multitasking: buutiska ir/bija IDEJA. kuru Tu saprati pec muusu diskusijas 2lpp garumaa. jo arii TEV saakumaa likaas - oi, ku vienkaarsji. tikai peec n postiem naacaas atizim - NEIESPEEJAMi. buusim nu bisku korektaaki  :: 
ES atradiishu veidus, kaa uzprogrammeet arii savu variantu, bet lielakai daljai programmeetaaju tas nebuus pa speekam  ::  taapeec arii mikstinaaju nosaciijumus.

----------


## kaspich

> Vot pie ģitāristiem kaspicham īstā vieta  . Ģītāristiem EQpos vajag ka zaķim stopsignālu   . Tur tak fūzi un lampu skaņu vajag. Kaspicha verķi, tāpat kā Real sound lab skurelizātoru, vajag amatieriem mājas lietošanai un par lētu naudu. Ideja jau nav slikta un parasts lietotājs nekad nemācēs majā kloķus sagrozīt, lai skaņa pareiza. Profesionāļi dzird  mūziku un skaņu piegriež uz ausi. Lai jau Kaspicham veicās.


 
gjitaaristiem nevajag ref monitorus, ref apskanjoshanas komplektus, ref klausiishanaas iespeejas [kaut vai lai savu draivu dzirdeetu]??????????????????????
ne???????????????????? jeb uztaisa draivu un klausaas uz VEF sigmas?

----------


## kaspich

kursh te bija to tuuneri sareguleejis?
un tagad aiznes vinju pie normaaliem priboriem un paarbaudi starpfrekvenci. un, ja izraadiisies 10.65, turpini klaigaat, ka kaspich NEKO nerubii, bet to tuneri gan nevienam nedod rokaas  ::

----------


## kaspich

> Te nu sharpam pilnigi piekrītu par visiem100%.Profesionālisms nevar but par iemeslu lai lamatos.Piedalos ari krievu foruma,bet ta neizturas pret nezinošiem dalibniekiem.Visu cieņu tiem profiem kuri var ieteikt,pamācit bez ķengašanas un lamām.


 
1. profesIONALITAATE
2. palasi, kaa uzvedaas tie jauninjie forumos. tur ir cits kultuuras limenis.

----------


## kaspich

es tee taa fiksi paarbraucu postiem un atbildeeju tiem, kas bija iipashi izceelushies  :: 
veel gribeetos atziimeet AC kropljojumu temu, kur peeksnji uzradaas 6 posti no 3 cilvekiem. pilniigi nesaistiiti savaa starpa, pilnigas dumiibas  ::  
bet - neviens vinjiem virsuu neknaaba, nebljaava, ka FAIL. pashi sev/viens otram kaut ko uzrakstiija, kaa izskataas, neviens neko nesaprata, bet katram pasam sajuuta, ka viss notiek  :: 

globaali - briidi, kad/ja kaads saak DOMAAT, mana necilaa misija ir izpildiita. neko vairaak jau arii nevajag. tas ir VISS. 

protams, bezgala pagodinoshi, ka par mani ir viedoklis tik daudziem foruma dalibniekiem. arri tiem [vairaakumaa], kuri iisti nesaprot, par ko dabuu aknaas, bet pats fakts noraada uz manu zemo liimeni elektronikaa..  :: 

kas te staastiija - buutu kaspich, buutu 1 risinaajums, 1 sheema, 1 auto. nu, es nezinu, vai tas ir vnk stulbums, vai apzinaati meli.. iespeejams, abas lietas kopaa. jo vismaz klajos melos shis pilsonis ir piekjerts. un ar gudriibu neizceljas. es esmu par diskusiju. par inovatiiviem risinaajumiem. diemzheel, diskusija sanaak reti. jo pieredzes bagaatie ir gatavi gudri visus maaciit lampas sleegt liidz briidim, kameer uzrodos es. tad vairs nepietiek ar tipveida R nominaalu nosaukshanu un lieliishanos 'es skolas radiomezglaa..'. tad iesleedzas 2. faaze - 
a) man nevajag
b) tas neatmaksaajas
c) taa neviens nedariija
d) tu jau vieniigais saproti, ko nu es [ar taadu nejeegu] runaashu

es atvainojos par garo monologu.
kopsavilkums:
a) es vairak te nevienu neapgruutinaashu ar saviem nepareizajiem textiem, idejaam un 'sheeminjaam'
b) varbut atljaushos oponeet kaadam paaraak nekauniigam melim. kaut.. taadi meesli nav to pelniijushi.. vaardu sakot - shajaa teemaa [iipashi man veltiitaa] shie bija/ir mani peedejie posti.

paldies visiem par komunikaaciju. bija forshi un ljoti forshi briizhi. bija briizhi, kad sanaaca mazliet galvu sasprindzinaat.

----------


## sharps

> Vakar zinjaas bija labs sizhetinjsh par Jelgavas domes deputaatu, kursh piekjerts atkaartoti malumednieciibaa.
> 
> 
>  Būsim precīzi - Jelgavas novada domes priekšsēdis. Un nevis "vakar bija sižets", bet žurnaļugas viņu atspērušies plosa un ķidā jau no ceturtdienas vakara - zz portālā, Zemgales ziņu pirmajā lappusē sestdien, visās iespējamajās tautas balsīs, degpunktos un tamlīdzīgos raidījumos. Un malu medniecībā viņš nav pieķerts atkārtoti, pirmajā reizē bija oficiālas medīnbas, tikai darba laikā.
> 
> Nedomājiet, ka es viņu aizstāvu, man pašam kā medniekam šitādi gājieni liekas, maigi sakot, neētiski un amorāli, bet nu, būsim precīzi.


 
Lietas buutiibu tas nemaina par kjengaashanos internetaa vai pasaciishanu uz aci.

----------


## Didzis

Jā, nu nevari Tu nomierināties un pieņemt, ka var būt arī citi viedokļi par dažādam shēmām un to būvēšanu  ::   Ja par melošanu, tad  kāda man jēga kaspich  melot? Acīm redzot, vienas no Tevis pieminētajām firmas skaņotājiem, Tev pašam acīs visu nepateica  ::   Kuri tie bija, es protams neteikšu un ne tas galvenais. Runa jau ir par šo forumu, kurā apgrozās dažādi cilveki ar dažādu zināšanu līmeni un dažadām vajadzībam. Visi kautkā sadzīvo, bet tikai par Tavu uzvedību te vesala sadaļa sacepta  ::  .Tev tas neliekas jocīgi? Tev visi acīs saka, ka nevajag tā izteikties varbūt arī par muļķīgiem jautajumiem un ka tas atšuj no foruma iesācējus elektronikā,  bet Tu tak neņem to galvā. Domā, ka dzīvē ir savādāk un nav ko brīnīties, ka profesionāli skaņotāji aprunā Tevi. Kapēc nepasaka acīs savas domas, tas jau cits jautājums- dzīve laikam nav forums  ::

----------


## kaspich

Didzi, piedod, savu nozheelojama intrigu pineeja, bailiiga zakjpastalas, tuksha gudrinieka - lieliibnieka buutiibu Tu esi paraadiijis savos peedejos postos pilnaa kraasnjumaa. 
mani ABSOLUUTI neinteresee, ko/kursh aiz muguras saka. mani ABSOLUUTI neinteresee lohu luzeru viedoklis ne par mani, ne par maniem produktiem. ne vinji pirks shos produktus, ne arii ir/buus konkurenti. 

tas, ka vinji churaa karstu klaatienee un meegjina ko noriet aiz muguras [ja taa ir patiesiiba] - taa ir VINJU probleema. ne mana.

vieniigais, kas mani paarsteidz - kaa cilveeks pusmuuzhaa [ka saprotu], ar kaut kaadu dziives pieredzi, var but tik DUMJSH, lai shaadas, sava rakstura gaishaakaas iipashiibas, paradiitu VISIEM?  ::

----------


## kaspich

p.s. varbuut juus, gudraakie, soliidaakie, pareizaakie, par kaartiibu agjiteejoshie:

NJEMOT VEERA,A KA ES TEICU - ES SHO VIESMIILIIGO FORUMU ATSTAAJU: NODIRSEEJI, VARBUUT JUS VARETU SAVAS MUTES BEIDZOT AIZVEERT? PIEVEERTIES. LAI KAA GRIBAAS AIZ MUGURAS KAUT KO UZDIRST. M? NU, NEZAUDEEJIET SAVA TEELA PEEDEEJAAS PALIEKAS.
JAU IEPRIEKSH PATEICOS.

----------


## Texx

Kaspich, kaspich mierīgāk! Tā jau var kuņģa čūlu dabūt, ja šitā streso.

----------


## kaspich

es esmu mieriigs kaa zilonis. :P

shajaa sakaribaa man sljoti patiik viens no VS miiljaakajiem teicieniem [atvainojos, neatceros, kursh no sendienu viiriem teica]:
saakumaa vinji tevi ignoree
tad vinji tevi izsmej
tad vinji ar tevi konkuree
un tad tu vinjus uzvari.

[bisku gan atgaadina Comedy Club Kijevas choma/geja/pornoaktiera zvanu vecaakiem uz Kijevu]..

es esmu ticis liidz 2. posmam  ::  hvz, kaa veiksies ar 3. un 4., bet.. es esmu pahaataajs. un, ticiet man didzveidiigie, uz juusu atbalstu es nekad neesmu ne ceereejis, ne paljaavies  ::

----------


## Didzis

Kaķim jau vienalga, ko peles par viņu domā  ::   ::   ::

----------


## M_J

Divi citāti no Kaspiča:



> par L4949 - vinjai NAV to lietu, par kuraam runaaju es. luudzu, apskati 5, ja vajag, 55 reizes, manu sheeminju!!!!! NAV.


 


> 1. 4949 tas SI/SO modulis ir pilnigi neatkariigs, ieksheeji nepiesiets NEKAM. ja Tu esi tik pavisrh, ka nenoraadi, ar ko/kaa kontrolee - sore, es to NEVARU zinaat. tajaa griidii, kad TU precizeeji, piekritu un IELIKU SHEEMU [ko Tu, aciimredzot, paarlieku liela chakluma rezultaataa] nebiji izdariijis.


 , nedomāju, ka būtu kas jākomentē.



> par multitasking: buutiska ir/bija IDEJA. kuru Tu saprati pec muusu diskusijas 2lpp garumaa. jo arii TEV saakumaa likaas - oi, ku vienkaarsji. tikai peec n postiem naacaas atizim - NEIESPEEJAMi. buusim nu bisku korektaaki


  Zini, mazliet dīvaini likās, kad Tu diskusijas gaitā, precizējot uzdevuma nosacījumus, paziņoji, ka diožu, no kurām ātrākā mirgo ar 1000Hz, ieslēgšanās aizture nedrīkst pārsniegt vienu komandas ciklu, tajā pat laikā, kad reakcijas laikam uz pogas nospiešanu jābūt 10uS. Pēc noklusējuma pieņēmu, ka arī uz diožu ieslēgšanos ir kādas saprātīgas pieļaujamās robežas.



> ES atradiishu veidus, kaa uzprogrammeet arii savu variantu, bet lielakai daljai programmeetaaju tas nebuus pa speekam  taapeec arii mikstinaaju nosaciijumus.


  Tavs variants - pieļaujamā kļuda mazāka par komandciklu. Piedāvāju visnotaļ iespējamu situāciju: vienā komandā jāieslēdz pirmā un trešā diode, nākošajā komandā otrā un ceturtā. Lūdzu izdari to ar 16f84. Tikai šo vienu lietu.

----------


## Delfins

Kaspich, tāds jautājums "ne v temu", Tev darba nav, daudz brīva laika?  ::

----------


## kaspich

delfiin - esmu tizls. kraameeju vagonus. pacelju 1 laapstu, stundu jaatpuushas. tad arii lasu sho teemu  :: 
m-j = luuk, Tu vari pienjemt 'peec nokluseejuma', bet no manis gaidi superpreciizo paregju variantus. 
pat peec buutiibas - nav mans pienaakums atrisinaat visas problemas. shii ir diskusiju vieta. saac ar elementaaro - korekti, peec iespeejas preciizi noformulee savu ideju/risinaajumu. cik savas sheeminjas Tu esi [dodot padomus] iemetis sheit? neesmu maniijis..
ko Tu gribi pieraadiit? ka es arii esmu cilveeks? esmu. ka es nespeeju aptvert, kas ir 1 komparators 4949 chipa? diez vai sanaaks.
gribi pieraadiit, ka man nav profa attieksme? sore, palasi to teemu.. tur 20 lp ir 90% postu pilnigaas auzaas.. un nemanu Tavu staaju..  ::

----------


## M_J

> ko Tu gribi pieraadiit? ka es arii esmu cilveeks? esmu. ka es nespeeju aptvert, kas ir 1 komparators 4949 chipa? diez vai sanaaks.


 Jā, Kaspič, to arī gribu pierādīt, ka arī Tu esi cilvēks un vari kļūdīties. Nešaubos, ka Tu spēj pamanīt komparatoru iekš L4949. Esmu pārliecināts, ka brīdī, kad teici, ka L4949 nav minētās lietas, Tu nemaz vēl nebiji ieskatījies datašītā. Nez no kurienes Tev bija pārliecība, ka pat bez skatīšanās datašītā Tu visu zini labāk.



> gribi pieraadiit, ka man nav profa attieksme? sore, palasi to teemu.. tur 20 lp ir 90% postu pilnigaas auzaas.. un nemanu Tavu staaju..


  Tas atkarīgs, kā definēt profesionāli. Cilvēkos, kurus es uzskatu par profesionāļiem, esmu novērojis pavisam citu saskarsmes kultūru.



> cik savas sheeminjas Tu esi [dodot padomus] iemetis sheit? neesmu maniijis..


  Kaut kur pa kādai ir. Nav Tavs pienākums tās meklēt. Kaut ko ielieku tikai tad, ja redzu, ka problēma ir specifiska, risinājumu atrast būs grūti, esmu ar tādu saskāries, un risinājumu atradis. Bet tādu gadījumu ir ļoti maz.

----------


## kaspich

lieku roku uz sirds - biju skatiijies datasheet. tikai - taa kaa tas komparatora modulis nav nekur [chipaa] piesleegts, es vinju neasocieeju ar konkreeto situaaciju  ::  [ok, paarfraazeesim - Tu mani patiikami paarsteidzi, kad izraadiijaas, ka tieshi shai lietai un taa to izmanto].
arii peec idejas - vinjsh monitorees to spani, pie kaa pieslegts [atkariigs no aareeja savienojuma]. liidz ar to - taa bija [manupraat] konstruktiiva diskusija par teemu. 
par kljuudiishanos - jaa, protams! kljuudos. regulaari. laboju savas kljudas. maacos. 

par saskarsmes kultuuru. piedod, es piesleedzos liimenim. 
vieniigi, zini, ko es nedaru?
a) nepinu intrigas [ko, piemeeram, nagla atljaavaas viens no 'moderatoriem', peec shii manevra es vinju vnk nah pasuutiiju un pilnigi ignoreeju, par ko vinjsh, protams, ir ljoti apvainojies];
b) saku tieshi savu sakaamo, nevis provoceeju uz kaskji. ir mums te viltnieki, kas pamanaas augstpraatiigi niciigaa tonii provoceet. bet, vardi FAIL, vai: tu nejeedz [tu ar lielo burtu, protams] izraisa sashutuma veetru..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pilBGwR- ... re=related
labs klips  ::

----------


## ansius

A)  ::  ui, bļ.... tu nu gan kaspich esi dīvains, ja uzskati ka esmu uz tevi apvainojies. njā... vo tavai iedomībai gan mēra netrūkst... es paskaidroju par ko bija bans, gribi sūdzēties -> vichi. a par citu moderatoru kuram (lai man piedod) ir mazohistiskas tieksmes un laikam gūst baudu ka viņu lamā, nav mana darīšana. man nepatīk, taču par to neapvainojos, konsekventi neievēro aizrādījumus - brīdinājumi -> bans, kaut vai tu zatlers būtu. kaspich no tevis labs tirāns sanāktu - ir vainu tie, kas tev paklausīgi un pielien, vai tie kuri atļaujas domāt savādāk ir jāiznīcina...  ::   :: 

B) ak šausmas, tev aiz muguras parunāja, un vēl publiski, ka pat tu pats to vari izlasīt... un tu būtu šajā jomā svēts?  :: 

zini neirologiem ir tāds termins šizofrēnija, un parasti viena no populārākajām tās izpausmēm ir vairākas personības - kas pēc nostāstiem (cik nu protams tiem var ticēt, jo neesmu tevi dzīvē sastapis, moš pat būs uz Madonu jābrauc  :: ) raksturo tevi... (domājot viens cilvēks netā otrs dzīvē). Es te tā skaļi domāju, neapvainojies  ::

----------


## Vikings

Pāg, es te neiebraucu. Mazohistisks??? Manuprāt ir pilnīgi normāli tas, ka es gaidu norādes/komentārus par savām idejām, jo lai ko es būtu darījis , nenoliedzami būs veids kā to uzlabot vismaz idejiski kādai nākošajai konstrukcijai. Ja šajās norādēs ir kāds asāks vārds - pofig, tas ne par mata tiesu nemaina šīs norādes informatīvo saturu. Protams, sistemātiski savā virzienā es to negribētu paciest.
Par pielīšanu arī garām - jau teicu, man nav nekādas īpašas jēgas kaspicham mēģināt pielīst, tam nu vajadzēja aiziet jau ar vienu reizi.
Ja jau par personīgo - ansius, visu laiku kamēr vien esmu lasījis Tavus postus draugu domubiedros vai šeit, likās, ka esi baigi sakarīgs vecis arī cilvēcīgi. Bet izskatās, ka foruma sanitāra "gods" Tev ir smagi sakāpis galvā. Tev kāds sūdzējās personīgi kā moderatoram par kaspicha kasīšanos kropļojumu topikā? Cik saprotu tad nē. Pie banošanas Tu arī atzīmēji, ka bans piešķirts par uzbraucienu administratoram. Tātad - Tu nekā kaspichu nebrīdināji par to, ka viņš kasījās ar Didzi un citiem, bet kā viņa naida stars pagriezās pret Tevi - ak nē, viņš takš mani aizskāra! Lai nu kurš te ir subjektīvs, bet šī cepiena pamatā Tavs subjektīvisms lien ārā ļoti manāmi.

----------


## kaspich

Ansi, zini, kameer Tu te ciinies ar visa ljaunuma sakni, shizofreniji, butu ka nu gaajis un sveciiti par Arnja veselibu nolicis.
es zinaaju, ka vinjsh peec insulta aizvests uz slimniicu, bet pat praataa nenaaca, ka taa ari nav naacis pie samanjas.
zini, shoreiz tieshaam dereetu Tava kaa ticiiga cilveeka paliidziiba, jo mediciina ir bezspeeciiga.
es ticu domu speekam, visu riitu piedomaaju. un turpinu cereet.
es Arni zinu kaa pazinju [vina mamma ilgus gadus man kaiminjos dzivoja, sanaaca saskrieties], bet taapat, piedod, Tava njerksteeshana, sensitiivaa vaideeshana ir miljards reizhu nesvariigaaka.

----------


## ansius

viking, mums ir atšķirīgi uzskati, par to ko nozīmē sanitāra uzdevumi...




> Tu nekā kaspichu nebrīdināji par to, ka viņš kasījās ar Didzi un citiem


 


> tā vien izskatās ka kaspich vienīgā pievienotā vērtība ir žults izgāšana forumā. Kings atradies. Apd*** visus pēc kārtas, pat, ja tavos postos ir kas vērtīgs, negribas lasīt, jo tas idiots, tas stulbenis. Savā vecumā krāniņa nespēju tā kā nevajag ar postiem kompensēt forumā. Man sāk piegriezties, tavas zināšanas neatsver tavu uzvedību forumā.
> 
> pārējiem (mirstīgajiem), atvainojos par off-topic.
> 
> 
>  kundzinj, un? ienaaci sveshaa diskusijaa, un? 'piegriezties'.. aptauju uztaisiiji? uztaisiiji. PN. iisi un vienkaarshi.


 kas tad tavuprāt ar šo te ir domāts?

ja kaspich var atļauties būt subjektīvs, kādēļ man tas lūk nav ļauts?  ::  Ja nu kaspich nevar savu pusmūža krīzi savaldīt (atkārtoju ka tas ir mans personīgs viedoklis) tā ir viņa problēma - paturu vichi dotās tiesības izmantot pēc saviem ieskatiem. Tā pat kā respektētu, pat ja nepiekristu kādam no taviem baniem, u.t.t. tev šīs tiesības vichi uzticēja, tad arī rīkojies kā uzskati par pareizu...


nu neņem ļaunā, es tikai skaļi savas domas izsaku - galu galā beztēma takš... 

savukārt kaspich: 


> p.s. varbuut juus, gudraakie, soliidaakie, pareizaakie, par kaartiibu agjiteejoshie:
> 
> NJEMOT VEERA,A KA ES TEICU - ES SHO VIESMIILIIGO FORUMU ATSTAAJU: NODIRSEEJI, VARBUUT JUS VARETU SAVAS MUTES BEIDZOT AIZVEERT? PIEVEERTIES. LAI KAA GRIBAAS AIZ MUGURAS KAUT KO UZDIRST. M? NU, NEZAUDEEJIET SAVA TEELA PEEDEEJAAS PALIEKAS.
> JAU IEPRIEKSH PATEICOS.


 domājams parāda attiecīgā indivīda sociālās spējas, komentāri lieki...

kaspich ir vairākas reizes, pat no vichi puses lūgts būt pieklājīgs, nu pārējais jau ir viņa izvēle... neesmu kings, daru sev uzticēto darbu pēc tā kā to saprotu, jo konkrēti noteikumi diemžēl nepastāv šajā forumā. piedāvāju tādus izveidot, bet izskatās ka neviens negrib (jo tad vairs nevar subjektīvi uzvesties  :: ). Moš tomēr vajag?




> Ansi, zini, kameer Tu te ciinies ar visa ljaunuma sakni, shizofreniji, butu ka nu gaajis un sveciiti par Arnja veselibu nolicis.


 Kuru Arni tu domā? līdz manīm šādas ziņas vēl nav (ja neskaita caur tevi) ziņas nonākušas...

----------


## Slowmo

http://www.tvnet.lv/izklaide/popkultura ... vu_dzivibu

----------


## ansius

paldies par info...

No sirds vēlu, lai Dievs dod viņam atlabt!

----------


## kaspich

starp citu, Ansi - varbuut Tu man vari prieksha pateikt, kaa Dievs tas Kungs veertee savu kalpu pashiniciatiivu, veerteejot un sodot citus? man skjiet, ka taa vareetu buut Vinja zaimoshana. nevis 'darbs'  :: 
jebkuraa gadiijumaa - ja kaads leemums izraisa aktiivas diskusijas [atljaushos atziimeet, ka viens no Taviem ciinju biedriem Tevi neatbalsta, un arii otrs kaut kur ir 'pazudis'], liecina par shii leemuma zemo kvalitaati;
ja vairaakiem cilveekiem ir aizdomas par personigiem motiiviem - arii tas ir raadiitaajs;
ja Tev [kaa audio/video industrijas daliibniekam] ir vienaldziigs prototips, kas ir optimizeets tieshi muzikaalo harmoniku dabiigai [tube triodes] sinteezei - piedod, bet, aciimredzot, pilniigaa suunu ciemaa Tu dziivo un/vai straadaa.. man gribeetos teikt, kas shis units ir zinaamaa meeraa unikaals [ja nav, luudzu, linku studijaaa], un tieshi skanju industrijas cilveekiem vajadzeetu rindaa staaveet [ja vinjus interesee pshioakustika], bet.. kas to deva..  ::  muusu skanju vechiem viss ir skaidrs taapat. jo 72.gadaa skolas radiomezglaa [oi, taalaakis vispaar ir Nosleepums..].

katraa zinjaa - man visus jaapbeedina: pirms Tavas [Ansha] dzimumorganaa pagarinaashanas operacijas es nekaadu 'briidinaajumu' vai 'skaidrojumu' netiku sanjeemis, savukaart, peec tam uzgjenereetu - man tas ir pilnigi paraleeli..

----------


## sate

Skats no malas...
Kā parasti taisnība ir kaut kur pa vidu. Paejat katrs pussoli pretīm un dzīvojat draudzīgi.
Visi no tā tikai iegūs.

----------


## next

> Tavs variants - pieļaujamā kļuda mazāka par komandciklu. Piedāvāju visnotaļ iespējamu situāciju: vienā komandā jāieslēdz pirmā un trešā diode, nākošajā komandā otrā un ceturtā. Lūdzu izdari to ar 16f84. Tikai šo vienu lietu.


 Smiekliigi, bet kautko apmeeram taadu kaadreiz uztaisiiju:
http://www.microchip.ru/phorum/read.php ... eply_64502

----------


## dsb

Izlasiiju visu no janvaara...
Manaa skatiijumaa kaspich ir gudrs cilveeks, no kaa var sho to pamaaciities (ne tikai elektronikaa). Cita lieta ir attieksme, bet tomeer - daudzi no mums nevar buut skolotaaji, instruktori etc, liidz ar ko sanaak shaadi starpgadiijumi

Es par +1 kaspich

Un taas zinaashanas, ko juus ieguustat par dazhiem uzbraucieniem noteikti ir taa veertas  ::

----------


## jankus

Esmu šo tēmu tā pavirši lasījis, bet lieta, ko neatceros (un kas izbrīna)- ka cilvēks, kuram ir veltīta šī tēma pateiktu: "Sorry, džeki, jā es kļūdījos, atvainojiet, ka es apsaukājos" vai kā tamlīdzīgi. Tā vietā tiek meklēta vaina citos- mēģināt pierādīt kāds Didzis ir idiots, kāds Ansis ir riebeklis utt. Tā teikt, cita acī skabargu redz, pats savā baļķi nē. 

Kā iziet no šīs problēmas? Piedāvātie varianti:
1. bans
2. Nekas- tā teikt viss taču ir ok.

1. Scenārijs numur 1. bans. Tā teikt- nemāki uzvesties- pasēdi, padomā. Gribēs spēlēties smilškastē- iemācīsies uzvesties, negribēs- nu ko- nav lemts. 
2. Scenārijs numur 2. - nedarīt neko. Baigi forši ("zašlo s ruk" kā krievu valodā saka)- ar to moderatori un pārējie akceptē- dirsties un apsaukāties ir ok- Kaspich, uz priekšu. "Labi", Kaspich saka, "bērni apsēžamies rindiņā un aiz manīm atkārtojam":
"Pam tarampampam Didzis stulbs, Jānis tukšpļūtītājs, Pēteris debīls."  Nu un tagad bērni korī: "Didzis stulbs, Jānis tukšpļūtītājs, Pēteris debīls". Redz kā ļoti labi sanāk..

Vispār izbrīna daudzu forumiešu inteliģences līmenis. Deputāts Bērziņš par tādu apsaukāšanos Deputātu Kalniņu iesūdzētu tiesā un paprasītu 50k kompensāciju par cieņas aizskaršanu un morālo kaitējumu, šeit visi uzskata- nekas traks, viss ir kārtībā, cilvēks toties zin labi Oma un vēl citus likumus. Laikam lielai daļai forumiešu ikdienā ir pierasti dzirdēt vārdus: "bļeģ, nahui, zajebal" vai arī apsaukāšanos, kā tas ir šajā gadījumā..




> Pieklājīgam un gudram cilvēkam nevajag rakstītus noteikumus- tie viņam ir galvā


 Par šo +1.
Taču priekš pārējiem cilvēkiem tādus noteikumus, manuprāt, vajadzētu. Ja šādi noteikumi būtu, pēc kāda dalībnieka nobanošanas, kad šis sašutis jautātu, kas par lietu, varētu šim mierīgi atbildēt: "Punkte numur 3.5.- Tev nebūs šajā forumā lamāties, apsaukāties un ar necieņu izturēties pret citiem foruma dalībniekiem". 
Visiem viss tad būtu skaidrs, nebūtu nekādu jautājumu.

P.S. Tagad es būtu tomēr nobalsojis, bet nu liekas, ka balsojums vairs nav aktīvs..

----------


## jans

Te nav ko piebilst vai ko pielabot.Tā nu tas ir.

----------


## uldisb

Lai kaut kas pasaulē virzītos uz priekšu, ir nepieciešami šādi "traki" cilvēki, kuri biksta, urķē, liek domāt utt. Veids kā tas tiek darīts varbūt nav tas labākais.
Lai mēs uztaisītu kādu verķi, par kuru varētu ne tikai paši tīksmināties bet arī teiksim tālāk realizēt tirgū,nepieciešams komandas darbs. Un viens cilvēks to neizdarīs. Šeit noteikti  Kaspish būtu zelta vērts kā ideiskais motors, kurš vienmēr visu nokritizēs un dzīs visus izmisumā kamēr nebūs pietiekoši labi.
Jo, shēma ir jāizprojektē, jonomaketē, blusas jāizķer, spiestā plate jāuztaisa, materiāli jāsagādā, jāsalodē, korpuss jāuztaisa, iekšējā konstrukcija,dizains jāizveido, jānoregulē, dokumentācija jāuzraksta, finansējums jādabū, tirgus jāiekaro, reklāma jābīda.... redz cik daudz pasākumu un ne visi. Un katrā šajā jomā šeit atrastos savs GURU, un Kaspish viens to nevarētu gan, jo parasti Fizmati  šādos NIEKOS dayudz neiedziļinās.

Ā...arī Edžiņam varētu uzticēt alus pienešanu, bet neesmu pārliecināts ka nopirks īsto.. :: )

Mani netraucē Kaspish izteicieni.

----------


## jans

Kaspiča zināšanas un pieredze ir zelta vērta bet tas ari nenozīmē ka var nolamāt,noķēzīt kam nav zināšanu.

----------


## jankus

> Lai kaut kas pasaulē virzītos uz priekšu, ir nepieciešami šādi "traki" cilvēki, kuri biksta, urķē, liek domāt utt. Veids kā tas tiek darīts varbūt nav tas labākais.


 Lūk vēl viens "dzinējspēks", tik baidos, ka Kaspich no šā šajā ziņā tomēr stipri atpaliek.   ::  

http://www.pietiek.com/raksti/ta_runaja ... s_treneris

----------


## defs

Vai tad tagad kaspiš ir demisionējis?Viņš gribēja,lai visi viņam sūkā,bet neviens negribēja   ::  
Un tāpēc bija nelaimīgs   ::  Nu ko,nebus,kas mus tagad māca  ::

----------


## AndrisZ

> Lūk vēl viens "dzinējspēks", tik baidos, ka Kaspich no šā šajā ziņā tomēr stipri atpaliek.


 Jā, tā varētu vadīt Jauno Tehniķu Pils radioamatieru pulciņu.   ::

----------


## ddff

Zini, es tiku apmekleejis DOSAAF jaunrades centra radio pulcinju- tur, ja tizlojaas vai nebaudaami kaut ko izgatavoja, uzreiz noskaneeja pakausis un vertikaalaa izveerse noljodziijaas. Bija talanti kas vienaa peecpusdienaa 5+ reizes bija apsaukti par telja pauriem, ljurekljiem, utt., un tikpat reizes dabuujushi pa pauri. Palika tikai tie, kas centaas un taapeec tajaa pulcinjaa viss bija paraleeli un perpendikulaari- republikaa augstas vietas tika njemtas. Visu cienju vecim, kas muus dreseeja- raava nost drankiigi pielodeetus vadus, lika nomazgaat pavirshi uzziimeetas plates, meta aaraa pa logu visu, kas izskatiijaas peec suuda, vilka pa pakausi, ja redzeeja, ka tiek dariits kaut kas stulbs- tas bija vieniigais veids kaa iztaisiit cilveekus no taa aunu bara kaads tur saakumaa savaacaas. Muusdienaas jau nekas taads nav iespeejams- tagad jebkuram jaunietim ir tiesiibu daudz vairaak kaa pienaakumu.

ddff

----------


## karloslv

Kaspič, nāc atpakaļ. Fizmati te ir vajadzīgi kā ēst. Es pats labprāt kādreiz sakarīgi izanalizētu līdz detaļām vienas vai otras shēmas darbību. Vismaz man tā ir bauda - saprast, kā kaut kas strādā, un kādas ir tā visa sekas un nianses.

----------


## ivog

> Visu cienju vecim, kas muus dreseeja- raava nost drankiigi pielodeetus vadus, lika nomazgaat pavirshi uzziimeetas plates, meta aaraa pa logu visu, kas izskatiijaas peec suuda, vilka pa pakausi, ja redzeeja, ka tiek dariits kaut kas stulbs- tas bija vieniigais veids kaa iztaisiit cilveekus no taa aunu bara kaads tur saakumaa savaacaas. Muusdienaas jau nekas taads nav iespeejams- tagad jebkuram jaunietim ir tiesiibu daudz vairaak kaa pienaakumu.


 Ta beidz, mūsu dienās šo kadru iebāztu ķurķī vienā setā par vardarbību pret nepilngadīgajiem   ::

----------


## JDat

> ... [atljaushos atziimeet, ka viens no Taviem ciinju biedriem Tevi neatbalsta, un arii otrs kaut kur ir 'pazudis'], liecina par shii leemuma zemo kvalitaati;
> ja vairaakiem cilveekiem ir aizdomas par personigiem motiiviem - arii tas ir raadiitaajs;
> ...


 Pajāt. Man nav laika forumam. Nepīpē kapronu un pieskati savus FIR un DSP koderus.

----------


## JDat

> es esmu savu tehnologjiju demonstreejis sekojoshaam komandaam:
> Ral Sound Lab
> JZmic
> UBS


 Jāsaglabā nākošajām paaudzēm...   ::

----------

